# Milan - Roma: 1 ottobre 2017 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (28 Settembre 2017)

Milan - Roma, settima giornata di Serie A 2017/2018. Partita importantissima e delicatissima per i rossoneri, chiamati alla vittoria per dimenticare la figuraccia rimediata a Genova contro la Samp. Milan - Roma si gioca domenica 1 ottobre 2017 alle ore 18 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Designato l'arbitro Banti per la direzione del match.

Dove vedere Milan - Roma in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Settembre 2017)

In questo momento Milan e Roma hanno la stessa identica quota. Il che vuol dire che per i book sono veramente alla pari. Se non ci diamo una svegliata subito, specie negli scontri diretti rischiamo di rimanere troppo dietro per la corsa al quarto posto.


----------



## Aron (28 Settembre 2017)

Hype per la formazione

Azzardo un 3-4-3 con Borini titolare in attacco e Calhanoglu in panchina. 
Zapata in campo penso sia quasi impossibile, ma da Montella ci si può aspettare di tutto ormai.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Settembre 2017)

*Arbitra Banti di Livorno.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Settembre 2017)

La Roma ha vinto solo con le squadrette e nell'unica partita seria che ha giocato ha perso, un po' come noi insomma
Secondo me ci scappa un pareggio, niente di più


----------



## elpacoderoma (28 Settembre 2017)

La Roma ci asfalta


----------



## zlatan (28 Settembre 2017)

Partita fondamentale. La roma non è forte come quella dell'anno scorso e insieme all'Inter e forse alla Lazio, sarà la nostra rivale per la Champions. DOpo le batoste degli ultimi anni, vincere darebbe grande morale anche se poi la sosta maledetta azzererebbe tutto.


----------



## egidiopersempre (28 Settembre 2017)

la roma col benevento pur avendone fatti quattro ne poteva subire almeno due o tre ... ma con noi non giocherà allo stesso modo, ovviamente.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Settembre 2017)

Ok, se la perdaimo montella viene esonerato. Il problema però è che abbiamo già perso 2 scontri decisivi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Settembre 2017)

L asfaltata manco è quotata.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Settembre 2017)

Perdiamo 4-1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Settembre 2017)

Credo che questa sia una partita davvero fondamentale per il futuro.


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2017)

Per me alla fine sarà pareggio.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Settembre 2017)

deve essere la partita della svolta...


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Settembre 2017)

Penso di non guardarla...non voglio assistere all'umiliazione.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per me alla fine sarà pareggio.



Esatto, che non servirebbe a nulla


----------



## Cizzu (29 Settembre 2017)

Donnarumma

Calabria
Musacchio
Romagnoli
Rodriguez

Kessiè
Biglia
Bonaventura

Suso
Kalinic
Andrè Silva


----------



## de sica (29 Settembre 2017)

La vedo male male


----------



## cris (29 Settembre 2017)

le prendiamo sonoramente


----------



## Cizzu (29 Settembre 2017)

I loro 3 di centrocampo, se ingrananno ci distruggono.. Strootman, De Rossi, Nainggolan..


----------



## Smarx10 (29 Settembre 2017)

Spero di vedere Kalinic e Silva titolari insieme, ma penso sia poco probabile


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Settembre 2017)

Credo che suonerà una sveglia molto sonora.


----------



## koti (29 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per me alla fine sarà pareggio.


Che non servirebbe a nulla e garantirebbe a Montella di non essere esonerato.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Settembre 2017)

Le prendiamo di brutto.

(Se non torniamo a casa con 3 punti da questa partita per me possiamo abbandonare già dalla settima giornata l’idea del quarto posto)


----------



## ignaxio (29 Settembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Che non servirebbe a nulla e garantirebbe a Montella di non essere esonerato.



prima ve lo mettete in testa meglio è.. Montella non sarà esonerato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Settembre 2017)

Che randellata che ci daranno


----------



## koti (29 Settembre 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> prima ve lo mettete in testa meglio è.. Montella non sarà esonerato.


Hai la sfera di cristallo?


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2017)

Ieri partitona della Roma. Spumeggiante 2-1 contro i campioni dell'Azerbaigian.
Mica come noi contro quelli scappati di casa dei campioni di Croazia.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Settembre 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La Roma ha vinto solo con le squadrette e nell'unica partita seria che ha giocato ha perso, un po' come noi insomma
> Secondo me ci scappa un pareggio, niente di più



la partita che hanno perso con l'inter è falsata dai pali che hanno preso, l'inter ha vinto quasi per caso.


----------



## ignaxio (29 Settembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Hai la sfera di cristallo?



lo hanno detto in tutte le salse che non continueranno con lui.. non cambieranno idea.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Settembre 2017)

Con una squadra messa decentemente in campo, e con gli interpreti giusti, peraltro ovvi, si potrebbe combinare qualcosa... ma sembra più un utopia che altro al momento. La vedo malissimo. Mi vedo già Dzeko umiliare Bonucci, forse Zapata visto che potrebbe giocare (!), con il nostro centrocampo sovrastato in tutto e giocatori avversari con spazi di inserimento infiniti, nonché liberi dal pressing. L'unica speranza è davanti, servono un paio di botte di oluc, due gollonzi nelle uniche due sortite, sperando che la Roma colpisca più pali che fili d'erba. Stiamo pur certi che correranno dieci volte noi, che abbiamo giocato dietro l'angolo, nonostante una trasferta a Paperopoli.


----------



## Garrincha (29 Settembre 2017)

C'è da augurarsi che Montella giocandosi tutto in novanta minuti non guardi in faccia nessuno e passi al 4231, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, RR
Kessie, Biglia
Suso, Silva,Cahla/Bonaventura
Kalinic

Mandando Bonucci in panchina


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2017)

pareggio sofferto poi si perde 3-0 il derby


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Settembre 2017)

Donnarumma 
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli 
Borini Kessie Biglia Bonaventura Rodriguez 
Suso Silva​
Spero ce la giocheremo così, ma Kalinic giocherà


----------



## simone316 (29 Settembre 2017)

Bonaventura, Suso e Kalinic, ne sono convinto, purtroppo..


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Settembre 2017)

Per favore Montella. Torna al 4-3-3 o al 4-2-3-1.. Non riesco più a vedere questo 3-5-2 da provinciale..


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Per favore Montella. Torna al 4-3-3 o al 4-2-3-1.. Non riesco più a vedere questo 3-5-2 da provinciale..



Spiegalo a chi non gli ha comprato gli attaccanti esterni, apertamente richiesti


----------



## wfiesso (29 Settembre 2017)

Finisce 1-5 passiamo avanti noi è poi ci sediamo ad aspettare l'imbarcata


----------



## 666psycho (29 Settembre 2017)

voglio essere positivo, questa si vince!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Spiegalo a chi non gli ha comprato gli attaccanti esterni, apertamente richiesti



Eh ma io sono d'accordissimo con te. Da Luglio che continuo a dire che abbiamo una rosa che non ti permette un modulo come si deve. Sei costretto sempre a mettere 2-3 giocatori fuori ruolo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Settembre 2017)

Fossi Montella annuncerei il 3-5-2 per mettere a sorpresa il 4-3-3. Con Suso e Calha a fianco di Silva. Locatelli in campo al posto di Kessie o di Bonaventura.
Donnarumma

Calabria Musacchio Bonucci RR

Locatelli Biglia Bonaventura

Suso Silva Calha​


----------



## Eurpauci (29 Settembre 2017)

Cari amici rossoneri, per me Milan Roma non è mai una partita come tutte le altre.. spero che sia una partita comunque bella sul piano tattico. Vedo troppo pessimismo in voi, ma considerate l'atavica sfiga e capacità di harakiri della Roma in situazioni apparentemente favorevoli  Contando poi che abbiamo abbastanza infortunati, soprattutto davanti 

Detto ciò in bocca al lupo, e non so se dire vinca il migliore... ^^'

Sempre forza Milan e Roma, ma domenica più forza Roma


----------



## Black (29 Settembre 2017)

se giochiamo (si fa per dire) come ieri sarà una sofferenza unica e possiamo sperare di spuntarla solo su un episodio. Ma spero in una reazione di orgoglio, come a volte avviene in queste occasioni.


----------



## fra29 (29 Settembre 2017)

Va giocata per forza, vero?


----------



## Jaap83 (29 Settembre 2017)

questa partita è troppo importante per rimanere agganciati a quelle davanti che vanno fortissimo e soprattutto per non perdere uno scontro diretto in casa.per una volta baderei poco al bel gioco e agli esperimenti e metterei una squadra più logica con ogni uomo schierato nel proprio ruolo.farei un 4-5-1 con Suso e Bonaventura larghi,Kalinic unica punta e centrocampo con Kessie,Locatelli e Biglia.in difesa mi verrebbe da estromettere sia Romagnoli,sia Zapata sia Bonucci.fosse per me farei giocare Paletta e Musacchio con Rodríguez e Abate ai lati.la squadra deve dimostrarsi concentrata e attenta,soprattutto a non lasciare 40 metri di campo liberi ai loro attaccanti.piuttosto giocherei di rimessa,anche se in casa.ma forse è un modo per fare dei punti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Settembre 2017)

Cmq vi segnalo anche una Roma molto sottotono in CL contro un avversario più che modesto. Non arriviamo solo noi con molti problemi a questa sfida.


----------



## Jaap83 (29 Settembre 2017)

almeno loro si capisce come giocano e soprattutto hanno un centrocampo molto forte.non vorrei essere nei panni di chi avrà il compito di marcare Dzeko e Naingolan


----------



## Superpippo9 (29 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Roma, settima giornata di Serie A 2017/2018. Partita importantissima e delicatissima per i rossoneri, chiamati alla vittoria per dimenticare la figuraccia rimediata a Genova contro la Samp. Milan - Roma si gioca domenica 1 ottobre 2017 alle ore 18 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato l'arbitro Banti per la direzione del match.
> 
> ...



Io ero tra quelli che credevano che il 3-4-2-1 fosse il modulo giusto per questa rosa (ed in parte ne sono ancora convinto) ma la difesa a 3 non si può improvvisare e noi i sembra che invece lo stiamo facendo... per ovviare a questo fossi in Montella userei la tattica Leonardo ossia tutti i più bravi dentro e dietro mi arrangerei a 4 mettendo il buon Musacchio come fece Ancelotti con Ivanovic a destra 

Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli Rodríguez
Kessiè Biglia Bonaventura
Suso Kalinic(Silva) Calhanoglu

è chiaro sia una prova e che forse sarebbe troppo azzardato ma almeno sarebbero quasi tutti nel loro ruolo e soprattutto giocherebbero quasi tutti i più bravi che abbiamo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> pareggio sofferto poi si perde 3-0 il derby



Tipico di queste situazioni, l'illusione prima del tracollo. Spero non vada così ma è probabile.


----------



## Jaap83 (29 Settembre 2017)

la cosa fastidiosa è che non esiste un modulo base che si adatti bene alla rosa.il turco è un trequartista quindi starebbe bene nel 4231 o nel 4312.suso gioca bene solo attaccato alla linea di destra.jack a quella sinistra.cutrone rende meglio da unica punta.il portoghese invece meglio con una spalla tipo kalinic.biglia va bene se ha due cursori ai fianchi e non gli serve bonucci a fare il suo stesso gioco.capitan bonucci invece è molto costante.gioca malissimo in qualsiasi modulo tattico.è una garanzia


----------



## distinti (29 Settembre 2017)

L'anno scorso prima della partita di San Siro con i gobbi, poi purgati da Locatelli, ero più fiducioso che avremmo fatto una discreta prestazione...oggi sono sempre più convinto che questa squadra è attualmente inadeguata per il livello e gli obiettivi dichiarati a inizio stagione dalla società.
L'inadeguatezza di alcuni giocatori trascina poi inevitabilmente nel baratro anche quei 2/3 che si pensavamo avrebbero fatto la differenza (Bonucci, Romagnoli su tutti). Mi sembra che la scelta del modulo non possa essere più la scusante per queste difficoltà ormai palesate e che dovrebbero essere chiare a tutti perchè si può perdere tatticamente una partita contro una squadra del tuo livello ma quando fai una prestazione come quella di ieri contro una squadra meno che modesta allora sono i giocatori che proprio non sono all'altezza, indipendentemente dal modulo.


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2017)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Io ero tra quelli che credevano che il 3-4-2-1 fosse il modulo giusto per questa rosa (ed in parte ne sono ancora convinto) ma la difesa a 3 non si può improvvisare e noi i sembra che invece lo stiamo facendo... per ovviare a questo fossi in Montella userei la tattica Leonardo ossia tutti i più bravi dentro e dietro mi arrangerei a 4 mettendo il buon Musacchio come fece Ancelotti con Ivanovic a destra
> 
> Donnarumma
> Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli Rodríguez
> ...



Ci sta, anche se sarebbe l'ennesimo cambio di formazione.

Quasi sicuro comunque che rischiando l'esonero giocherà come più gli aggrada, quindi col 4-3-3.


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2017)

Sento la stessa aria che c'era dopo Milan-Zurigo, con la sola differenza che a questo giro la squadretta l'abbiamo battuta. 
E come allora c'è Milan-Roma. 

Difficile però confidare nel ricorso storico. Quel Milan voleva bene a Leonardo e i giocatori comprendevano le sue difficoltà. 
Montella è in una situazione decisamente differente.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2017)

mi raccomando Vincé a sto giro vai col 3-7-0 e facciamo 80% di possesso palla sterile


----------



## The Ripper (29 Settembre 2017)

Ma non dovevamo essere più forti della Roma?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma non dovevamo essere più forti della Roma?



A Luglio quando si diceva che squadre come Inter e Roma, e io aggiungevo anche Lazio, sono messe meglio di noi, ci davano dei pazzi e si faceva ironia....


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2017)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Eurosport

Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva

Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Eurosport
> 
> Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



Speriamo sia davvero questa. Almeno davanti abbiamo un po' di peso. Abate a destra alto continua a non convicermi, se non c'è Calabria meglio Borini o tornare al 4-3-3 / 4-3-2-1..


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Eurosport
> 
> Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



Magari fosse questa
Peccato per l'infortunio di Calahnoglu..spero recuperi per domenica


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Eurosport
> 
> Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



Abate è ufficialmente l'incubo della stagione 2017/18.


----------



## Petrecte (29 Settembre 2017)

Abate è dannoso come pochi .... piuttosto metto un primavera o Borini al suo posto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Eurosport
> 
> Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*


Mi aspetto l'improvviso inserimento di Zapata tra i titolari.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Settembre 2017)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Abate è dannoso come pochi .... piuttosto metto un primavera o Borini al suo posto


Tu lo compri un titolare a destra, ma ti si rompe e deve star fuori per sei mesi, Cristo santo! Già le cose non girano, poi si spacca Conti e ci costringe a giocare ancora con Ebete.


----------



## cris (29 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Eurosport
> 
> Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



Non ci credo finche lo vedo. L’inetto ci regalerà qualche altra perla di ignoranza, me lo sento.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2017)

*Per non dimenticare: la formazione dell'ultimo Milan - Roma (1-4)
*
4-3-3
Donnarumma
De Sciglio
Zapata
Paletta
Vangioni
Pasalic
Sosa
Mati Fernandez
Suso
Lapadula
Deulofeu

Subentrati: Ocampos, Bertolacci e Gomez

Domenica vedremo i progressi tecnico-tattici a distanza di 5 mesi e oltre 200 milioni spesi


----------



## neoxes (29 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia davvero questa. Almeno davanti abbiamo un po' di peso. Abate a destra alto continua a non convicermi, se non c'è Calabria meglio Borini o tornare al 4-3-3 / 4-3-2-1..



Amen.


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2017)

Che amarezza che si sente


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Per non dimenticare: la formazione dell'ultimo Milan - Roma (1-4)
> *
> 4-3-3
> Donnarumma
> ...



Questa formazione dovrebbe essere messa nell' homepage del forum per ricordare a tutti quelli del "con 200 milioni bisognava vincere il campionato, non abbiamo i TOPPPPPLEEEEIEEERRRRR " da dove arriviamo.

Ora chiudo o mi esplodono gli occhi se vedo ancora 3 secondi quella formazione.


----------



## Pampu7 (29 Settembre 2017)

Di sicuro ci segnerà stefanino


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Settembre 2017)

Voglio vedere come kessiè e abate marcheranno nainggolan e soprattutto un kolarov in formissima.. lasciarli a riposo ieri era troppo difficile vero montella?


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Settembre 2017)

Io giocherei col 3412. con uno tra jack, suso ed hakan dietro le punte e non a centrocampo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Io giocherei col 3412. con uno tra jack, suso ed hakan dietro le punte e non a centrocampo.



Ma alla fine stiamo giocando così.. Anche ieri benomale.. Aldilà dei numeretti hakan anche se nei 3 di centrocampo si stacca per andare dietro alle punte, ma deve avere per forza anche compiti difensivi con questo modulo..


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere come kessiè e abate marcheranno nainggolan e soprattutto un kolarov in formissima.. lasciarli a riposo ieri era troppo difficile vero montella?



L'anno scorso Kessie si è allegramente inchiappettato Nainggoan e tutto il centrocampo della Roma.
Vediamo quest'anno come gira.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Settembre 2017)

pessimismo alle stelle
sono troppo più forti
mi sembra sono anche la miglior difesa del campionato


----------



## Djici (29 Settembre 2017)

Io vorrei vedere un 4231 con difesa scontata + biglia Locatelli + jack Kessie Suso e davanti Silva.

Kessie sta facendo male tatticamente. Lo vorrei vedere più libero di inserirsi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2017)

Per me vinciamo.

La piallata è talmente scontata che succederà il contrario


----------



## krull (29 Settembre 2017)

Ci fanno a pezzi. L'impressione che mi fece la squadra a Crotone è totalmente sparita. Non stiamo in piedi e abbiamo sempre piú confusione tattica. La Roma invece é in crescita sia fisicamente che tecnicamente e sta ottenendo risultati in serie. Fosse per me 3412 con Biglia e Locatelli in mezzo e davanti a loro Kessie. A destra Abate a sinistra RR. In difesa Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli. Davanti Kalinic e Silva


----------



## Superpippo80 (29 Settembre 2017)

Sarà un bagno di sangue


----------



## elpacoderoma (29 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ieri partitona della Roma. Spumeggiante 2-1 contro i campioni dell'Azerbaigian.
> Mica come noi contro quelli scappati di casa dei campioni di Croazia.



Se la metti così sembra diverso dalla realtà.
Noi giocavamo in casa, la Roma fuori e in Serie A vengono da vittorie spumeggianti contro Udinese, Benevento e Verona.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Eurosport
> 
> Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



.


----------



## patriots88 (30 Settembre 2017)

se va bene ci siamo giocati suso (col 3-5-2 il campo non lo vede mai, come giusto che sia, perchè la seconda punta non la sa fare)
se davanti non la strusciano manco a sto' giro magari si torna alle 3 punte davanti rimettendo suso nella sua mattonella, dove rende. Idem Jack

ciò che mi auguro.
non che si perda ovvio. ma rivoglio le 3 punte con suso e jack dove rendono al 100%


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Eurosport
> 
> Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*





Loro hanno il miglior centrocampo della serie A e giocano con difesa a 4 con due terzini di grande qualità come Peres e Kolarov, noi come esterno un certo Abate con un centrocampo pieno di confusione e Suso il miglior giocatore fuori ruolo...

Ormai ho capito che Montella sta cercando di farsi esonerare.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Settembre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> se va bene ci siamo giocati suso (col 3-5-2 il campo non lo vede mai, come giusto che sia, perchè la seconda punta non la sa fare)
> se davanti non la strusciano manco a sto' giro magari si torna alle 3 punte davanti rimettendo suso nella sua mattonella, dove rende. Idem Jack
> 
> ciò che mi auguro.
> non che si perda ovvio. ma rivoglio le 3 punte con suso e jack dove rendono al 100%



Esatto!

Domenica serà io farei questo contro Nainggolan e compagni, una battaglia a centrocampo..

Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Locatelli Biglia Kessiè
Suso Kalinic e Bonaventura​


----------



## Torres (30 Settembre 2017)

Ho giocato a 433 con

Donnarumma
Abate, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez
Biglia
Kessie, Calhanoglu
Suso, André, Bonaventura​
Questa forma privilegia il modo migliore per giocare Bonaventura e Suso.


----------



## Djici (30 Settembre 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Esatto!
> 
> Domenica serà io farei questo contro Nainggolan e compagni, una battaglia a centrocampo..
> 
> ...



Farei la stessa cosa con l unico dubbio tra Silva e Kalinic.


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Settembre 2017)

Secondo me contro una difesa molto fisica e forte come Manolas-Fazio bisogna giocare con le 2 punte assolutamente..
Io farei un 352 con Calhanoglu e non jack a centrocampo.
L'unica mia perplessità è data dal fatto che Abate e Kessiè giovedì non hanno riposato e domani sera dovranno marcare Strootman ed un Kolarov in formissima..


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2017)

Stavo guardando la probabile formazione di domani sulla gazzetta:

Donnarumma

Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli

Abate Kessie Biglia Bonaventura Rodriguez

Andrè Silva Kalinic

Analizziamola un attimo: tralasciamo per un momento la difesa, che nel mio ragionamento non è cosi importante.
Chi dovrebbe esattamente fare gol o creare occasioni?
- Abate: non credo servano spiegazioni
- Kessie: non lo vedo in formissima e comunque non lo vedo ancora pronto per essere un cc alla Naingolaan, non fa paura a nessuno, può avere qualche giocata estemporanea ma non è una certezza, ma secondo me nemmeno dovrebbe essere lui quello addetto a creare e fare gol in moto perpetuo
-Biglia: fa molto bene il suo ruolo di regista, ma è un giocatore più di controllo e copertura che un pericolo per gli avversari
- Bonaventura: direi che non serve commentare, non è un fenomeno, ma potrebbe comunque creare qualche pericolo agli avversari, ma visto lo stato di forma attuale, non in questo periodo.
- Rodriguez: fortissimo, ma non abbastanza da creare pericoli continui agli avversari, non è un vero è proprio esterno offensivo, è più un difensore che un centrocampista
- Andre Silva: colpi notevolissimi, futuro campione, ma non prende ancora in mano la squadra, segna contro gli scarsi per ora, e vive di colpi estemporanei
- Kalinic: a mio avviso molto forte, ma solo se servito adeguatamente.


Giocassimo col 4 - 2 - 3 - 1 ( ma anche il 4 - 3 - 3 se volete)

Donnarumma

Abata Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez

Kessie Biglia

Suso Chala Jack 

Kalinic

Con questo modulo avremmo Abate e Rodriguez che diventerebbe un plus in fase d' attacco, invece che un malus.

Kessie e Biglia farebbero pressapoco quello che farebbero col 3-5-2

Ma il bello sarebbe davanti dove Suso e Jack giocherebbero nei loro ruoli e senza dover partire sempre da metacampo, quindi nonostante la poca forma sarebbero sempre pericolosi e quando riuscirebbero a fare qualche giocata delle loro diventerebbero veri pericoli per la Roma, con il supporto di un assist Man come Chalanoglu , e pure Kalinic non resterebbe isolato come col 3-5-2

Insomma, la mia idea è che a meno di una giornata storta della Roma con noi a giocare con le ripartenza, o qualche rete di Kulovic, non andremo da nessuna parte.


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Settembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stavo guardando la probabile formazione di domani sulla gazzetta:
> 
> Donnarumma
> 
> ...



Il problema del 4231(che è un 433) è dato dal fatto ch non abbiamo ssotituti sulle mezze ali ed ali.
Inoltre, per me, contro difensori grossi e forti come fazio e manolas bisogna giocare a 2 punte.


----------



## simone316 (30 Settembre 2017)

Ma nessuno si è accorto che Bonaventura ha giocato malissimo anche giovedì??


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Eurosport
> 
> Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



Come detto, per me alla fine domani sarà pareggio.


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Settembre 2017)

simone316 ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno si è accorto che Bonaventura ha giocato malissimo anche giovedì??



Come sempre d'altronde 
Giocatore perfetto per il Giannino FC
Ma per il Milan al massimo può essere una riserva


----------



## JohnShepard (30 Settembre 2017)

Ragazzi cosa ne pensate di un buon vecchio 4-4-2 

Donnarumma 
Calabria Bonucci Musacchio Rodriguez 
Suso Kessiè Biglia Bonaventura (Calhanoglu)
Andrè Silva Kalinic 

Con l'assenza prolungata di Conti il 3-5-2 con Abate non lo vedo granché, anzi. In più valorizzeresti il lavoro delle due punte e soprattutto fai giocare Suso nel suo ruolo. Ma so che non si farà mai... la semplicità non va di moda


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Settembre 2017)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Ragazzi cosa ne pensate di un buon vecchio 4-4-2
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria Bonucci Musacchio Rodriguez
> ...



Se giochi a 4 meglio Abate di Calabria (tra l'altro fermo ai box), a 5 non c'è confronto tra i 2.


----------



## JohnShepard (30 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se giochi a 4 meglio Abate di Calabria (tra l'altro fermo ai box), a 5 non c'è confronto tra i 2.



Si, forse hai ragione, comunque gli uomini si possono cambiare, come idea di base e concetto che ne pensi/ate?


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Settembre 2017)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Si, forse hai ragione, comunque gli uomini si possono cambiare, come idea di base e concetto che ne pensi/ate?



Sono i giocatori che vorrei vedere sempre in campo se si trovassero i giusti automatismi in difesa, con però una punta rapida al posto di Kalinic (in pratica sarebbe più un 4-3-3 che un 4-4-2)


----------



## JohnShepard (30 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sono i giocatori che vorrei vedere sempre in campo se si trovassero i giusti automatismi in difesa, con però una punta rapida al posto di Kalinic (in pratica sarebbe più un 4-3-3 che un 4-4-2)



Purtroppo per farlo dovevamo prendere Keita o il papu Gomez


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2017)

*Le probabili formazioni

Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva

Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*


----------



## 666psycho (30 Settembre 2017)

Deve essere la svolta! Forza ragazzi! Forza Milan!


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



La miglior formazione possibile ad oggi, dai che la vinciamo!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



Miglior formazione possibile con il 3-5-2. Dai su, bisogna vincere!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Settembre 2017)

Ma come? Niente Zapata? Silva in campo?

Non ci credo... Montella saprà stupirci (in negativo)...


----------



## cris (30 Settembre 2017)

Sarò allo stadio, vedi di non farmi bestemmiare il calendario Montella


----------



## 7vinte (30 Settembre 2017)

Deve essere la partita della svolta come con Zaccheroni


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



Buona formazione, vediamo Borini che combina in quel ruolo


----------



## Butcher (30 Settembre 2017)

O svoltiamo o affondiamo.


----------



## Serginho (30 Settembre 2017)

"La partita della svolta"
Questa frase l'avrò letta ogni settimana per 3 mesi nella stagione di Mihaijlovic


----------



## Giangy (30 Settembre 2017)

È la seconda volta in campionato che metterò piede a San Siro, dopo essere andato quasi due anni fa ha vedere un Milan-Juve del 9 Aprile 2016, era l’ultima partita da allenatore di Mihajilovic, il giorno dopo ho saputo dell’esonero, e il posto era stato preso da Brocchi. Infatti dopo due stagioni deludenti, e quella della scorsa stagione con ancora la vecchia proprietà mi ero promesso di non mettere piede per un po’ di tempo a San Siro. Ora con la nuova società sono molto più coinvolto, certo non è purtroppo il periodo migliore, però visto che l’avevo promesso da un po’ di settimane ha un amico di Milano anche lui tifoso del Milan non potevo rifiutare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Settembre 2017)

Domani vinciamo e il nostro campionato svolta .


----------



## dottor Totem (30 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



Io più vedo questa formazione e più credo che il modulo non renda giustizia alla rosa. Il centrocampo romanista sembra essere superiore nonostante l'inferiorità numerica. 

Silva è un centravanti e non mi sembra adatto a giocare a 2. Stesso discorso per Kalinic.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Settembre 2017)

O vinciamo e diamo un segnale forte anche in vista del derby.. 
O perdiamo e il quarto posto possiamo dimenticarlo! 
Almeno 4 punti fra Roma e derby, forza


----------



## The Ripper (30 Settembre 2017)

difes aa 3 contro una squadra che macina gioco sulle fasce
montella è un idiota totale


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



.


----------



## Devil man (30 Settembre 2017)

Perché Hakan non titolare?


----------



## BELOUFA (30 Settembre 2017)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Perché Hakan non titolare?


 [MENTION=2218]BELOUFA[/MENTION] basta parole con censure.


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Settembre 2017)

Sky da Chalanoglu titolare e non jack


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Settembre 2017)

settore ospiti esaurito.. domani dovremmo essere una bolgia


----------



## simone316 (30 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*


Ahahhah Borini...


----------



## simone316 (30 Settembre 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Perché fa ******



Come se Bonaventura fosse migliore... Nemmeno lontanamente


----------



## Devil man (30 Settembre 2017)

Raga anche io domani sono a vedere la partita! Secondo anello rosso  spero di tornare a casa felice haha


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Settembre 2017)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Raga anche io domani sono a vedere la partita! Secondo anello rosso  spero di tornare a casa felice haha



C'è lo auguriamo tutti di cuore che tu possa tornare a casa felice e contento.
Anche se la vedo dura.... Molto dura


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Settembre 2017)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Raga anche io domani sono a vedere la partita! Secondo anello rosso  spero di tornare a casa felice haha



Ottima scelta! In che settore sei?


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Settembre 2017)

Questo 3412 mi intriga molto.. unica perplessità è che broini dovrà tenere un kolarov in formissima..


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2017)

*Le probabili formazioni

Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva

Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



Preferirei Bonaventura per questa partita a Calhanoglu..


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Preferirei Bonaventura per questa partita a Calhanoglu..



Come molti dicevano per la trasferta con la Samp


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (1 Ottobre 2017)

Qua ci asfaltano come lo scorso anno...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2017)

La vinciamo e iniziamo una striscia di vittorie


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La vinciamo e iniziamo una striscia di vittorie


Lo spero tanto
Con tutto il cuore


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Ottobre 2017)

Mi dispiace per Suso, speravo di vederlo in campo titolare.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace per Suso, speravo di vederlo in campo titolare.



Speravi di giocare in 10?


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La vinciamo e iniziamo una striscia di vittorie



Io ci credo,come con Zac


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan (3-5-2) Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Silva
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Allison, Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov, Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman, Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



Donnarumma
Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessiè Biglia Bonaventura
Suso Silva Borini​


----------



## pazzomania (1 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessiè Biglia Bonaventura
> Suso Silva Borini​



Basta Borini!

Io condivido la tua idea, Bonucci lo metterei in panca.

Ma bisogna giocare col 4 - 2 - 3 - 1. E' l'unico modulo dove OGNUNO è nel proprio ruolo! Poche storie..è oggettivo..

Ovviamente non puoi farlo con la Roma senza mezzo test prima.

Comunque sia, sempre meglio la tua formazione del 3-5-2.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Ottobre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Basta Borini!
> 
> Io condivido la tua idea, Bonucci lo metterei in panca.
> 
> ...



Il problema è che non abbiamo sostituti dei 3 trequaetisti..


----------



## pazzomania (1 Ottobre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non abbiamo sostituti dei 3 trequaetisti..



Non condivido il ragionamento.

Andresti a letto con Belen solo se ne hai anche la Satta che ti sbava dietro?

Usa il modulo migliore, quando non potrai usarlo tornerai alle pugnette.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Ottobre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non condivido il ragionamento.
> 
> Andresti a letto con Belen solo se ne hai anche la Satta che ti sbava dietro?
> 
> Usa il modulo migliore, quando non potrai usarlo tornerai alle pugnette.



Non avrebbe senso usare una partita il 4231 poi il 352 per turnover poi ancora 4231 e poi un altro modulo ancora..


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

coraggio ragazzi... in barba a ogni pronostico e pessimismo e sbuffi per il mister... oggi conta solo la partita
forza milan!


----------



## de sica (1 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessiè Biglia Bonaventura
> Suso Silva Borini​



Cosi le prendi come con la Lazio. Abbiamo già dimenticato cosa combinarono borini e Calabria?


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Ottobre 2017)

*Probabile formazione SportMediaset 3-5-2:
G.Donnarumma
Musacchio
Bonucci
Romagnoli
Abate
Kessie
Biglia
Calhanoglu
Rodriguez
Kalinic
Silva*


----------



## Il Genio (1 Ottobre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione SportMediaset 3-5-2:
> G.Donnarumma
> Musacchio
> Bonucci
> ...



NON deve giocare Abate!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Più leggo la formazione e più non riesco a capire come diamine facciamo a non avere uno straccio di gioco. Tecnicamente siamo nettamente superiori all'anno scorso, eppure riusciamo a giocare peggio.
Io non ho aspettative per questa partita, sono anni che prendiamo mazzate dalla Roma (squadra che odio quanto l'Inter), quindi non ho grandi speranze, soprattutto ora che siamo in crisi.


----------



## de sica (1 Ottobre 2017)

Mi auguro che Calha sia trequartista e non mezzala


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Ottobre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che Calha sia trequartista e non mezzala



Non cambia nulla. Se ci sei con la testa giochi bene, altrimenti no.


----------



## de sica (1 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non cambia nulla. Se ci sei con la testa giochi bene, altrimenti no.



Si ma è adattato la. Di certo non gli semplifichi la vita


----------



## pazzomania (1 Ottobre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Non avrebbe senso usare una partita il 4231 poi il 352 per turnover poi ancora 4231 e poi un altro modulo ancora..



Quindi ha più senso giocare sempre col modulo peggiore piuttosto che alternare peggiore e migliore?

non concordo ma capisco cosa intendi.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Ottobre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che Calha sia trequartista e non mezzala



é queto il punto.. io vorrei un 3412 e non un 353 con all 'occorrenza la mezz'ala che diventa trequartista..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace per Suso, speravo di vederlo in campo titolare.


Suso ha rotto, te lo dice un suo grande ammiratore. 
In un contesto di grandi giocatori sta dimostrando di essere un giocatoretto e niente più. 
Cosa vuole? Che la squadra giochi per lui? Vuole tornare con i 3 davanti e mettersi sempre sull’esterno per poi giocare con “palla a Suso e preghiamo?”.. così torniamo non come l’anno scorso, ma peggio?
Si metta al servizio della squadra.. non stiamo parlando di robben


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> coraggio ragazzi... in barba a ogni pronostico e pessimismo e sbuffi per il mister... oggi conta solo la partita
> forza milan!



Bravo
Tutti uniti ragazzi!
Oggi voglio i 3 punti


----------



## krull (1 Ottobre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quindi ha più senso giocare sempre col modulo peggiore piuttosto che alternare peggiore e migliore?
> 
> non concordo ma capisco cosa intendi.



Giá non ci capiscono nulla i giocatori oggi figuriamoci se cambi sistema di gioco e giocatori ogni 2 giorni. Non esistono squadre che cambiano sistema ogni partita se non piccolissime varianti. È solo controproducente soprattutto per i nuovi


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Ottobre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione SportMediaset 3-5-2:
> G.Donnarumma
> Musacchio
> Bonucci
> ...



Ancora sto ********* di Abate? Ma devo proprio rimpiangere Borini?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Cosi le prendi come con la Lazio. Abbiamo già dimenticato cosa combinarono borini e Calabria?


Per me il problema maggiore fu Montolivo mezzala, oltre che Cutrone centravanti.


----------



## ARKANA (1 Ottobre 2017)

Secondo me ha scelto questa formazione per pararsi il c*lo,a parte Borini e l infortunato Conti ha messo dentro tutti i nuovi,così che se dovesse andare male non possa essere accusato di aver lasciato "milioni" in panchina.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2017)

Quanto sarebbe importante vincere con i risultati attuali...


----------



## Aron (1 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non cambia nulla. Se ci sei con la testa giochi bene, altrimenti no.



Immagina Rui Costa mezz'ala anzichè trequartista...


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione SportMediaset 3-5-2:
> G.Donnarumma
> Musacchio
> Bonucci
> ...





de sica ha scritto:


> Si ma è adattato la. Di certo non gli semplifichi la vita



Ma non è inchiodato, va a prendere comunque il mezzo spazio a sinsitra. E con due punte davanti dubito che vada a fare counterpressing su de Rossi.



Aron ha scritto:


> Immagina Rui Costa mezz'ala anzichè trequartista...



Sono passati 15 anni.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Si deve vincere a tutti i costi.


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2017)

L'ora della verità per Montella.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sono passati 15 anni.


Tra l'altro, anche Rui Costa difendeva nel rombo del Milan, quando andavano a vuoto i tentativi di pressing e bisognava riordinarsi in due linee da quattro; l'idea del trequartista che non partecipa alla fase difensiva è contemplabile soltanto in un 4-2-3-1, dove lasci davanti attaccante e trq e compatti dietro di loro due linee da quattro.


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Non ho assolutamente nessuna aspettativa oggi


----------



## iceman. (1 Ottobre 2017)

Stavo rivedendo i precedenti, dal 2008-2009 ne abbiamo vinto 4 contro questi, mamma mia...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Non ho assolutamente nessuna aspettativa oggi



Siamo in due....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Non ho assolutamente nessuna aspettativa oggi



Neanche io. Ormai mi sono rassegnato ad un altro campionato anonimo. Se perdiamo oggi e anche il derby il campionato sara gia finito. Gia ora i punti persi pesano tanto (basta guardare come le altre asfaltano le medio-piccole, noi abbiamo fatto una fatica pazzesca in quasi tutte le gare contro squadre pessime). Dispiace dopo l'entusiasmo iniziale ma Mirabelli ha cannato la parte finale del mercato (cedere Niang che seppur scarso da morire era l 'unico velocista senza prendere un altra ala mi ha lasciato perplesso). Un parco giocatori non fatto per nessun modulo e un allenatore che con quelli a disposizione non riesce minimamente a creare qualcosa. La rosa ha lacune clamorose ma nonostante quello dispone di tanta qualita, qualita che purtroppo Montella non sa gestire- Speriamo in un cambiamento o miglioramento ma per ora tira aria brutta.


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Neanche io. Ormai mi sono rassegnato ad un altro campionato anonimo. Se perdiamo oggi e anche il derby il campionato sara gia finito. Gia ora i punti persi pesano tanto (basta guardare come le altre asfaltano le medio-piccole, noi abbiamo fatto una fatica pazzesca in quasi tutte le gare contro squadre pessime). Dispiace dopo l'entusiasmo iniziale ma Mirabelli ha cannato la parte finale del mercato (cedere Niang che seppur scarso da morire era l 'unico velocista senza prendere un altra ala mi ha lasciato perplesso). Un parco giocatori non fatto per nessun modulo e un allenatore che con quelli a disposizione non riesce minimamente a creare qualcosa. La rosa ha lacune clamorose ma nonostante quello dispone di tanta qualita, qualita che purtroppo Montella non sa gestire- Speriamo in un cambiamento o miglioramento ma per ora tira aria brutta.



Concordo.
Io do per scontato le sconfitte nelle prossime due visto che affrontiamo squadre che valgono almeno 3 volte noi, almeno.
Per questo la nostra stagione é finita ad Ottobre, come sempre.
La domanda è: per quanti anni sarà ancora così?


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

La squadra c'è e se la può giocare per valori con la Roma.
Solo la squadra deve vincere nonostante Montella.
Se riescono ad autogestirsi in qualche modo forse ce la possono fare sia oggi che la prossima.
Ma sanno che facendo così salvano Montella.
Se oggi non giocano vuol dire che non vogliono Montella.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (1 Ottobre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Neanche io. Ormai mi sono rassegnato ad un altro campionato anonimo. Se perdiamo oggi e anche il derby il campionato sara gia finito. Gia ora i punti persi pesano tanto (basta guardare come le altre asfaltano le medio-piccole, noi abbiamo fatto una fatica pazzesca in quasi tutte le gare contro squadre pessime). Dispiace dopo l'entusiasmo iniziale ma Mirabelli ha cannato la parte finale del mercato (cedere Niang che seppur scarso da morire era l 'unico velocista senza prendere un altra ala mi ha lasciato perplesso). Un parco giocatori non fatto per nessun modulo e un allenatore che con quelli a disposizione non riesce minimamente a creare qualcosa. La rosa ha lacune clamorose ma nonostante quello dispone di tanta qualita, qualita che purtroppo Montella non sa gestire- Speriamo in un cambiamento o miglioramento ma per ora tira aria brutta.



Concordo su tutto, ma 20 milioni per Niang non ricapitano mai più, ne vale 5, era da cedere senza se e senza ma. Con il senno di poi capisco il tuo ragionamento, ma l'errore non è stato cederlo per cifre impensabili ma non comprare un sostituto, un Giaccherini qualunque.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Stavo rivedendo i precedenti, dal 2008-2009 ne abbiamo vinto 4 contro questi, mamma mia...


io ricordo 3 volte 2-1 firmati pato / ibra / destro 
non ricordo il quarto


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

*Ufficiali

Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Rodriguez; André Silva, Kalinic

Alisson; Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov; Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman; Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto, ma 20 milioni per Niang non ricapitano mai più, ne vale 5, era da cedere senza se e senza ma. Con il senno di poi capisco il tuo ragionamento, ma l'errore non è stato cederlo per cifre impensabili ma non comprare un sostituto, un Giaccherini qualunque.



Guarda, concordo in pieno. Niang a quella cifra e un affarone! Ma poi devi per forza prendere un giocatore simile (e ce ne sono tantissimi in giro) adatto al 4-3-3 per dare profondita con la sua velocita, oltre ad essere importantissimo per i contropiedi. Montella non ha sbagliato del tutto quando diceva di giocare con Borini nel 4-3-3 per manca qualcuno in grado di attaccare la profondita. E una lacuna clamorosa per una squadra Montelliana.

Insomma..abbiamo esattamente la stessa opinione


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Rodriguez; André Silva, Kalinic
> 
> Alisson; Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov; Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman; Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



Vincere non mi interessa


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Rodriguez; André Silva, Kalinic
> 
> Alisson; Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov; Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman; Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



Sulla carta ce la dobbiamo e possiamo giocare alla pari, senza "se" e senza "ma".


----------



## 1972 (1 Ottobre 2017)

un abbraccio forte a tutti i romani che tifano milan come me. un altro lunedi de passione non sono in grado di sopportarlo. se vale male scatta settimana di ferie non pianificate......


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Ottobre 2017)

E' paradossale, ma dopo tutti i soldi spesi siamo ancora da quinto-sesto posto. Anche la Lazio è superiore a noi, è palese.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Rodriguez; André Silva, Kalinic
> 
> Alisson; Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov; Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman; Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



Borini per Abate è una scelta coraggiosa. Forse spera di tenere di tenere basso Kolarov?
Se così fosse, da tenere d'occhio il duello Musacchio-Elsha.


----------



## fra29 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Con i risultati di oggi e La nostra probabile sconfitta siamo fuori dalla CL al60-70%, al 1 di ottobre.
La Lazio poi le vince tutte in scioltezza.. 
avevamo una cartuccia da giocarci ed è stata una pazzia lasciare questo mister e non avergli nemmeno dato La Rosa per,fare il suo calcio..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Dite quello che volete ma io guardo la formazione di Milan e Roma e vedo solo nainggolan titolare nel Milan. 
SVEGLIAMOCI. 
3 PUNTI.


----------



## 1972 (1 Ottobre 2017)

vi ricordo che la partita non e' ancora iniziata. ***** un po di ottimismo!!!!!


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E' paradossale, ma dopo tutti i soldi spesi siamo ancora da quinto-sesto posto. Anche la Lazio è superiore a noi, è palese.



Il tecnico della Lazio è superiore al tecnico del Milan, non la rosa.
Per me.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (1 Ottobre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Guarda, concordo in pieno. Niang a quella cifra e un affarone! Ma poi devi per forza prendere un giocatore simile (e ce ne sono tantissimi in giro) adatto al 4-3-3 per dare profondita con la sua velocita, oltre ad essere importantissimo per i contropiedi. Montella non ha sbagliato del tutto quando diceva di giocare con Borini nel 4-3-3 per manca qualcuno in grado di attaccare la profondita. E una lacuna clamorosa per una squadra Montelliana.
> 
> Insomma..abbiamo esattamente la stessa opinione



Già! A Gennaio urge correre ai ripari, aldilà del posto in classifica che occuperemo. Basta un esterno sinistro per poter usufruire di più moduli, senza adattare giocatori senza logica. Deulofeu è fuori da ogni programma del Barcellona; io un richiesta di prestito secco o con diritto di riscatto a 10/12 la manderei via Fax domani mattina. E' un giocatore un pò fumoso, non vorrei fosse un titolare l'anno prossimo a meno che non si scopra fenomeno, ma ci dà la velocità e la profondità che ci servono, oltre ad un pizzico di imprevedibilità quando è in giornata, e per quel prezzo te ne freghi se poi lo devi sbattere in panchina, posto che credo gli competa in una grande.
Diciamo che lui, Jankto e una prenotazione per Barella mi lascerebbero soddisfatto vista la situazione.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Oggi bisogna fare di tutto per vincere. Viste le ultime partite siamo sfavoritissimi, ma bisogna entrare con il fuoco negli occhi e avercelo per tutta la mattina.

Niente castronerie in difesa, per favore


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Il tecnico della Lazio è superiore al tecnico del Milan, non la rosa.
> Per me.


Sulla rosa non c’è storia. Per rosa chi è avanti di noi in serie A è SOLO juve e FORSE Napoli. Perché forse? Perché non ha ricambi. Noi lasciamo in panca gente come Suso e bonaventura. Oltre all’infortunato conti.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Rodriguez; André Silva, Kalinic
> 
> Alisson; Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov; Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman; Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



Vincere e basta.

Ogni altro risultato è una sconfitta.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincere e basta.
> 
> Ogni altro risultato è una sconfitta.


.
Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (1 Ottobre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete ma io guardo la formazione di Milan e Roma e vedo solo nainggolan titolare nel Milan.
> SVEGLIAMOCI.
> 3 PUNTI.



Beh... oddio... io Manolas e Florenzi li vedrei bene al Milan, per usare un eufemismo. Comunque concordo sul fatto che non siamo una provinciale che affronta una big, sulla carta. In teoria ce la giochiamo, in teoria... solo che in teoria avremmo anche dovuto asfaltare Cagliari, Spal, Samp, Rijeka e, comunque, giocarla decentemente con la Lazio. Per questo mi aspetto di tutto: il momento indica una vittoria ad occhi chiusi della Roma, l'organico mi invita a non stupirmi di un' eventuale vittoria. Quello che dò per scontato è che dobbiamo uscire dal campo con la lingua per terra dopo averli pressati e massacrati sul piano atletico e dell'orgoglio. Se ciò non avvenisse non vedrei via di scampo, per la nostra stagione


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

Io rispetto tutte le opinioni però, da parte mia e assolutamente personale, trovo inaccettabile che si ricominci a discutere una rosa (terza per valore economico secondo transfermarkt in Serie A), per difendere l'allenatore.
Questa rosa deve lottare per il terzo posto.
E con un tecnico di livello lotterebbe tranquillamente con Juve e Napoli.
Questa rosa è forte e vale la Champions League, non è da sesto posto.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete ma io guardo la formazione di Milan e Roma e vedo solo nainggolan titolare nel Milan.
> SVEGLIAMOCI.
> 3 PUNTI.



Dzeko e Strootman no?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Dzeko e Strootman no?


Mi tengo Silva e kessie.. due 20enni destinati a esplodere definitivamente


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Io rispetto tutte le opinioni però, da parte mia e assolutamente personale, trovo inaccettabile che si ricominci a discutere una rosa (terza per valore economico secondo transfermarkt in Serie A), per difendere l'allenatore.
> Questa rosa deve lottare per il terzo posto.
> E con un tecnico di livello lotterebbe tranquillamente con Juve e Napoli.
> Questa rosa è forte e vale la Champions League, non è da sesto posto.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Mi tengo Silva e kessie.. due 20enni destinati a esplodere definitivamente



.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Beh... oddio... io Manolas e Florenzi li vedrei bene al Milan, per usare un eufemismo. Comunque concordo sul fatto che non siamo una provinciale che affronta una big, sulla carta. In teoria ce la giochiamo, in teoria... solo che in teoria avremmo anche dovuto asfaltare Cagliari, Spal, Samp, Rijeka e, comunque, giocarla decentemente con la Lazio. Per questo mi aspetto di tutto: il momento indica una vittoria ad occhi chiusi della Roma, l'organico mi invita a non stupirmi di un' eventuale vittoria.


Mi tengo Bonucci Romagnoli musacchio e conti. 
I fenomeni ci sono, manca la testa.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (1 Ottobre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Mi tengo Bonucci Romagnoli musacchio e conti.
> I fenomeni ci sono, manca la testa.



Si, io mi riferivo a Borini/Abate, visto che manca Conti. Anche io non lo cambierei con Florenzi. Io cambierei domani Bonucci o Musacchio con Manolas ma, evidentemente, sono opinioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Rodriguez; André Silva, Kalinic
> 
> Alisson; Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov; Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman; Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



Stavolta non ho nulla da criticare alla formazione.

Forza Milan!


----------



## Anguus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Io do per scontato le sconfitte nelle prossime due visto che affrontiamo squadre che valgono almeno 3 volte noi, almeno.
> Per questo la nostra stagione é finita ad Ottobre, come sempre.
> La domanda è: per quanti anni sarà ancora così?



Ho visto l'Inter oggi..mi sono rincuorato parecchio a dire il vero. Rimane il fatto che Spalletti è molto più bravo a preparare partite importanti come i derby.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sono allo stadio con tanto di febbre. Speriamo di non pentirmene.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Rodriguez; André Silva, Kalinic
> 
> Alisson; Peres, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov; Nainggolan, De Rossi, Strootman; Florenzi, Dzeko, El Shaarawy*



Questa disperata formazione dimostra che oggi Montella si gioca tutto...

Forza Milan!


----------



## ultràinside (1 Ottobre 2017)

Spero che Montella e i ragazzi, abbiano più grinta e positività


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2017)

Non ho alcuna aspettativa oggi, difficilmente riesco a immaginare una vittoria onestamente, il loro attacco contro la nostra difesa così imprecisa fa veramente paura di prendere gol ad ogni azione


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

formazione che mi fa ridere
ormai montella è nel panico totale


----------



## de sica (1 Ottobre 2017)

Forza ragazzi!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> formazione che mi fa ridere
> ormai montella è nel panico totale



Per curiositá... quale sarebbe stata la tua formazione?


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

Abbiamo paura di una Roma senza Perotti (nettamente il migliore dopo Dzeko) e Schick?
Cioè davvero abbiamo paura di Florenzi ed El Shaarawy?

Solo due giocatori della Roma vorrei al Milan: Dzeko e Nainggolan.


----------



## malos (1 Ottobre 2017)

Forza ragazzi 

La formazione mi piace ma devono entrare in campo con il coltello fra i denti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Ottobre 2017)

Fuori le palle, forza Milan!


----------



## fra29 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Abbiamo paura di una Roma senza Perotti (nettamente il migliore dopo Dzeko) e Schick?
> Cioè davvero abbiamo paura di Florenzi ed El Shaarawy?
> 
> Solo due giocatori della Roma vorrei al Milan: Dzeko e Nainggolan.



Solo... se becchi il belga in giornata ci fa a fette da solo..


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete ma io guardo la formazione di Milan e Roma e vedo solo nainggolan titolare nel Milan.
> SVEGLIAMOCI.
> 3 PUNTI.



E Dzeko? Strootmam? Bruno Peres?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Tutti i giocatori di movimento l'anno svorso giocavano in squadre differenti.
Se riusciamo a farne una squadra contro una squadra rodata come la Roma (10/11 erano alla Roma l'anno scorso) , ode perenne a Montella, ma ho molti dubbi.


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

C'è Galliani, che palle


----------



## Gatecrasher (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Abbiamo paura di una Roma senza Perotti (nettamente il migliore dopo Dzeko) e Schick?
> Cioè davvero abbiamo paura di Florenzi ed El Shaarawy?
> 
> Solo due giocatori della Roma vorrei al Milan: Dzeko e Nainggolan.



Beh, viste le sveglie che ci hanno passato negli ultimi anni, direi di sì. El Shaarawy ci ha già bucato due volte.
Vediamo cosa succede. Considerando quello che ho visto fino ad ora, soffriremo e manco poco. Aspettative molto labili.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Chissà come renderà Borini


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Gatecrasher ha scritto:


> Beh, viste le sveglie che ci hanno passato negli ultimi anni, direi di sì. El Shaarawy ci ha già bucato due volte.
> Vediamo cosa succede. Considerando quello che ho visto fino ad ora, soffriremo e manco poco. Aspettative molto labili.



La Roma a parte Kolarov é la squadra che ci hanregolarmente sculacciato neglimultimi anni.
Giocando con tutti giocatori che l'anno scorso giocavano in squadre differenti, pretendere 3 punti mi sembra provocatorio.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Si parte! Forza!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> E Dzeko? Strootmam? Bruno Peres?


Ma ti rendi conto che in rosa hai Silva Kessie e Conti ? Ma ci rendiamo conto, o no? 
Qua manca gioco e testa, mica squadra.


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2017)

Miiii...Manolas inizia già a fare l'irritante


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2017)

Borini sembra il figlio di Dzeko a guardarli in 1 contro 1


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Dai Ricardo affonda!


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

come siamo lenti quando abbiamo palla...mamma mia...


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Buon approccio.

Almeno sembra.


----------



## JohnDoe (1 Ottobre 2017)

io quando vedo sempre il portiere a passarla giu mi viene da morire....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Buon approccio.
> 
> Almeno sembra.


Speriamo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ragazzi io sono troppo teso, a me il calcio fa male 
La seguo in chat sul forum leggendo i commenti, emotivamente non riesco a vederla.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

donnaruumma fa il libero
sta difesa a 3 è una catastrofe


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque Bonucci mi sta un pò deludendo, è un caterpiller


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Rivoglio difesa a 4 e Thiago Silva


----------



## simone316 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Buona partenza.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Borini poteva provare a crossare, mamma mia


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

simone316 ha scritto:


> Buona partenza.



Concordo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Borini poteva provare a crossare, mamma mia



Borini finora eccellente nelle due fasi


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Ottobre 2017)

Madre santa ma quanto è grosso dzeko


----------



## Igniorante (1 Ottobre 2017)

Buonissimo inizio, se teniamo ritmo e concentrazione possiamo far bene oggi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Troppo lenti nel portare la pallamda difesa ad attacco, o 1000 passaggi o lancione lungo,raramente manovra veloce


----------



## Cizzu (1 Ottobre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Madre santa ma quanto è grosso dzeko



Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma borini.....?


----------



## Milanista (1 Ottobre 2017)

Borini > Abate


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Borini sta giocando in modo eccellente, ha limiti tecnici ma sta dando tutto.

Speriamo non scoppi!


----------



## Igniorante (1 Ottobre 2017)

Kalinic male finora


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (1 Ottobre 2017)

De Rossi buffone. Ogni partita si va a schiantare contro qualcuno per far fischiare un arbitro evidentemente stupido che ci casca. E meno male che gli arbitri “studiano” i giocatori. Con la Roma è impossibile segnare su corner, arriva prima il fischio.


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2017)

MIster 6 MILIONI!!!!


----------



## vitrich86 (1 Ottobre 2017)

cominciamo col pratogonismo dei guardalinee... basta gigio basta
[MENTION=1599]vitrich86[/MENTION] niente parole censurate grazie


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Brividi


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Attacco isolato sul pressing alla difesa della roma. Giocatori al solito immobili nelle posizioni. Basta un passaggio che non è preciso e subiamo un'azione. Mah.


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che banana


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Hanno rotto le palle con questa uscita manovrata. Con due punti centrali se ci pressano lanciamo e accorciamo sugli attaccanti!


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

boh rini


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che nervi sti passaggi di donnarumma, rinvia e basta dio mio


----------



## Cizzu (1 Ottobre 2017)

Donnarumma!!! che brividi !!


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che lentezza


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che cross di melma, madonna santa


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Un treno sto Kolarov...


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

la finiamo di giocare la palla ai 16 metri dalla linea di porta?


----------



## Cizzu (1 Ottobre 2017)

Bravo Biglia. Terzo pallone recuperato..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Basta perdere palla in uscitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque sempre con sti errori quando usciamo dalla difesa
Assurdo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Biglia fa reparto da solo


----------



## Igniorante (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che brivido, Musacchio


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Rimango dell'idea che questa squadra ha un potenziale enorme.. ma è allenata troppo male


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma come si fa???


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque il nostro gioco semplimente non c'è. si lancia nella speranza che succeda qualcosa. Palla a Biglia, che non ha nessuno vicino, se non il retropassaggio o un lancio lungo. Kessie si appiattisce sempre in avanti, Calhanouglu si allarga troppo. A centrocampo praticamente è Biglia vs un reparto intero.


----------



## 6Baresi (1 Ottobre 2017)

Evviva il parroco!!!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Siamo lunghi.
Quando le punte si alzano a pressare il resto dellamsquadra resta dietro e siamo lunghissimi. Cosí no.


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ci arriva Montella che le uscite "lavolpiane" non sono per questa squadra?
Quante volte dovremo perdere palla e rischiare davanti all'area, per colpa di portiere e centrali?


----------



## Milanista (1 Ottobre 2017)

Donnarumma e Musacchio coi piedi fucilati e noi ci ostiniamo a ripartire palla a terra da loro.


----------



## vitrich86 (1 Ottobre 2017)

kalinic penoso finora...bravo borini per come sta interpretando il ruolo...dai ragazzi più veloci


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2017)

Bravo Borini!
Mi sbaglio o stiamo già iniziando a calare?


----------



## Cizzu (1 Ottobre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Biglia fa reparto da solo



Si, ottimo fino ad ora. 



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Rimango dell'idea che questa squadra ha un potenziale enorme.. ma è allenata troppo male



Si, infatti.. è così. L'approccio di questi primi minuti sembra buono.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

C'è l'arbitro di Interstellar
[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Contate quante volte entriamo nella metá campo offensiva con meno di 7-8 avversari dietro la linea della palla...


----------



## Cizzu (1 Ottobre 2017)

Kessiè c'è.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

In avanti siamo proprio nulli comunque


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

partita orrenda fra due rose valide con due allenatori mediocri.


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Giochiamo a caso, 2 attaccanti e non hanno praticamente mai calciato in porta


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Ottobre 2017)

Continuiamo a non avere un idea di gioco. Poi non sopporto questa cosa di dover per forza far partire l'azione dal portiere, che spesso porta ad errori stupidi e pericolosi


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

20000 passaggi per non concludere nulla


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2017)

Finalmente qualcosa di positivo!


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Biglia la pianti ad alzare il pallone che tanto non ne becca mezza
Per ora il migliore Borini


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Biglia fa reparto da solo



No è proprio da solo. Guarda le posizioni di Kessie e Calhanoglou. Ci sono praterie tra di loro e Biglia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Borini ad ora il migliore dei nostri


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Esce Strootman. Meglio.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è l'arbitro di Interstellar
> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]



Il pilota di Aerei che riesce a risolvere il problema gravitazionale quando gli scienziati con lui non ci riescono


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Vedere Mustacio e Borini che mordono le caviglie di El Bimbominkiaui è un piacere


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

niente. non tiriamo...


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2017)

Fuori Strootman dentro Pellegrini


----------



## Igniorante (1 Ottobre 2017)

Strootman El fracicone fuori.
Speriamo finisca qui la stagione.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ho la sensazione che finirà 0-0


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione che finirà 0-0



Ma magari, sarebbe oro puro per noi


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (1 Ottobre 2017)

Anni ed anni senza terzini quando bastava prendere Borini.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Senza tirare in porto diventa quantomeno complicato segnare...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma Fabio Fazio quanti metri è? Un muro


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma tira subito!


----------



## vitrich86 (1 Ottobre 2017)

ma tira subito....


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma quanto ci mettono per tirare


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

ma dai...


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che ammonisce sto Interstallar?


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Calhanouglu fa sempre questa diamine di scivolata. Sempre e comunque. Giocatore che non mi è mai piaciuto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

André Silva lavora troppo poco per la squadra.
Tante vo,te é li a 2 m dalla palla vicino ad un avversario, ma non port apressione sulla palla ne stringe sul ricevitore.
Deve lavorare con piú continuitá e attanzione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma tira subito dio mio, che cosa fai???


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (1 Ottobre 2017)

Giallo a Calha e a Pellegrini no. La coerenza.
#imigliorituttianoi


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

Banti e Valeri una garanzia.


----------



## Superpippo80 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Chala tira o passa sempre un secondo dopo.
Cmq finora benino.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sto arbitro andrebbe spedito in quel pianeta che sembra inception in interstellar


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che ammonizione..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma perché Chalanoglu mi da sempre l'impressione di essere sbilanciato? Basta che viene toccato e perde coordinazione


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Calhanouglu fa sempre questa diamine di scivolata. Sempre e comunque. Giocatore che non mi è mai piaciuto.



É una tecnica. Serve per recuperare palla e contemporaneamente a voprirla per rilanciare.
Non mi sembra un difetto, ma un pregio.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Madonna santa


----------



## Milanista (1 Ottobre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il pilota di Aerei che riesce a risolvere il problema gravitazionale quando gli scienziati con lui non ci riescono



In realtà lo risolve la figlia (scienziato) del pilota.


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Non la posso più vedere sta difesa a 3


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2017)

Rodriguez miglior acquisto. Solidissimo.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che arbitraggio incompetente: 
giallo a Hakan, niente a Pellegrini


----------



## Milanista (1 Ottobre 2017)

Mamma mia


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che partita anche da parte di Rodriguez


----------



## Superpippo80 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Rivoglio Paletta


----------



## simone316 (1 Ottobre 2017)

È in campo Kalinic?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Terza cavolata in uscita.... ma tutti sti rischi che vantaggi hanno portato?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Abbiamo un problema grave in avanti. Non abbiamo la minima idea di cosa fare. Peccato perché per il resto abbastanza decenti


----------



## vitrich86 (1 Ottobre 2017)

bonucci ti da sempre la sensazione che la cappellata è dietro l'angolo...mamma mia


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Bonucci dorme


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É una tecnica. Serve per recuperare palla e contemporaneamente a voprirla per rilanciare.
> Non mi sembra un difetto, ma un pregio.



E' una tecnica di chi fisicamente non riesce a seguire il giocatore che gli sta scappando e deve recuperare in qualche modo. Se è una tecnica è una cosa sbagliatissima perchè è elevato il rischio di fare fallo per di più da dietro.


----------



## JohnDoe (1 Ottobre 2017)

ma devi essere allenatore per vedere che tutte le fasi pericolose vengono da questi maledetti passagi al portiere e uscire con la palla giu???????????


----------



## Cizzu (1 Ottobre 2017)

Bonucci è da panchinare.


----------



## Milanista (1 Ottobre 2017)

ma vaff Kessie


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> In realtà lo risolve la figlia (scienziato) del pilota.



Non ricordo ora esattamente .. ma mi riferivo quando devono atterrare in uno dei due pianeti poi lui trova la soluzione.. non ricordo bene


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma quale squadra gioca triangolando in difesa con gli attaccanti in pressing a 2 metri?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Visto. Acosa serve Kalinic? Lanvio lungo nel vuoto e lui allunga la squadra e mette li un cioccolatino per Kessie, poi cestinato nella rüeera.


----------



## Igniorante (1 Ottobre 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> bonucci ti da sempre la sensazione che la cappellata è dietro l'angolo...mamma mia



Vero, ma se magari smettiamo di giocare palla corta davanti al portiere con gli avversari che ci pressano, è meglio.
È proprio un tipo di gioco molto molto rischioso.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Ottobre 2017)

Borini quando tira non si puo vedere...


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma quale squadra gioca triangolando in difesa con gli attaccanti in pressing a 2 metri?



La nostra


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Stiamo calando abbastanza


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (1 Ottobre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma quale squadra gioca triangolando in difesa con gli attaccanti in pressing a 2 metri?


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Un tiro in porta è chiedere troppo?


----------



## Igniorante (1 Ottobre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma quale squadra gioca triangolando in difesa con gli attaccanti in pressing a 2 metri?



Le baggianate di Montella, una roba del genere non si è mai vista


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

non tiriamo mai


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Mamma mia...


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che difesa...

Ne ha fatto fuori 3 con mezza finta.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Tirareee


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Non riusciamo a fare un tiro in porta


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Pellegrini raggira 3 dei nostri


----------



## Cizzu (1 Ottobre 2017)

Poco pericolsi... troppo poco pericolosi. Buon pressing, la disposizione in campo sembra buona.. ma offensivamente innocui.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Loro tirano, noi no. 
Questa è la differenza


----------



## __king george__ (1 Ottobre 2017)

doveva essere un bagno di sangue e invece stiamo giocando alla pari....per ora io non mi lamento sinceramente


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che difesa...
> 
> Ne ha fatto fuori 3 con mezza finta.



Camminando


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Non azzecca un tiro che sia uno. Li ha mirati tutti i giocatori della Roma


----------



## ARKANA (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sì ma calhanoglu deve smetterla di provare a tirare sempre e comunque senza provare altre soluzioni


----------



## vitrich86 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Vero, ma se magari smettiamo di giocare palla corta davanti al portiere con gli avversari che ci pressano, è meglio.
> È proprio un tipo di gioco molto molto rischioso.



ah su questo sono d'accordo. non ha alcun senso tornare ogni volta fino al portiere anche perchè lo si fa sistematicamente pure quando veniamo pressati in modo blando e non va bene.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Ottobre 2017)

vorrei sapere i movimenti difensivi da spastici che insegna montella


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Calhanoglu, come al solito, non si regge in piedi


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma quale squadra gioca triangolando in difesa con gli attaccanti in pressing a 2 metri?



E' la rivoluzione montelliana. Si triangola in difesa, mentre nel resto del campo no, solo lanci lunghi o passaggi all'indietro.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

Cessohnoglu


----------



## Cizzu (1 Ottobre 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Sì ma calhanoglu deve smetterla di provare a tirare sempre e comunque senza provare altre soluzioni



Almeno prendesse lo specchio della porta, o fuori o contro i difensori..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Calhanoglu ha un po' rotto, ha avuto delle buone occasioni per tirare, sempre ciofeche


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> vorrei sapere i movimenti difensivi da spastici che insegna montella



E' quella cosa che gli ha detto Adani giovedì, per cui lui ha fatto lo spiritoso...


----------



## simone316 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ve lo meritate Bonaventura


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2017)

La portaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

kessie.......


----------



## Superpippo80 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Per adesso sono moderatamente soddisfatto


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

Donnarumma 6.5 bravo a leggere le uscite coi piedi

Musacchio 6+
Bonucci 5.5
Romagnoli 6

Borini 6.5
Kessie 5.5
Biglia 6
Calhanoglu 6-
Rodriguez 6+

Kalinic 4.5
Silva 4.5


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

ma che cavolo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Borini migliore dei nostri, pochi mazzi


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Niente la porta non si prende manco a morire.


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2017)

Buon primo tempo. Se giochiamo così tutta la gara...la portiamo a casa


----------



## elpacoderoma (1 Ottobre 2017)

800 tiri da fuori area.
Hanno rotto.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Oggi stiamo giocando benissimo. Borini gran partita. Calhanoglu deleterio, non ne imbrocca una.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente la porta non si prende manco a morire.


Mannaggia la miseria...


----------



## vitrich86 (1 Ottobre 2017)

peccato che il gioco sia troppo compassato, non stiamo giocando male.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Ottobre 2017)

e meno male che il turco aveva il piede telecomandato.....mi sa che il telecomando è scarico...


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2017)

Pensavo peggio.
Sono più pericolosi loro, come facilmente prevedibile ma almeno davanti ci siamo fatti vedere e non abbiamo preso l'imbarcata.
Meglio delle partite di Roma e Genova sebbene il livello degli avversari sia salito.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Pareggiare non serve a nulla oggi..


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

tanti troppi limiti in fase offensiva, di conseguenza se poi fai la cappella difensiva è normale che perdi 0-1
speriamo non accada


----------



## elpacoderoma (1 Ottobre 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Sì ma calhanoglu deve smetterla di provare a tirare sempre e comunque senza provare altre soluzioni



si infatti, ora ci si mettono pure Kessie, Romagnoli, Biglia e compagnia ma per favore, si guardassero qualche partita della Liga dove non tirano se non stanno a meno di 4 metri dalla porta.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

non diamo mai l'impressione di poter colpire
grande delusione da questi ragazzi
al di là del modulo e degli errori di Montella, c'è gente che abbiamo preso e pagato pure un bel po', che con una squadra che lotta er la Champions non c'azzecca nulla.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Ottobre 2017)

meno peggio delle altre volte ma comunque male, zero tiri, solo ciofeche, non sappiamo fare un'uscita palla al piede per uscire dal pressing, solo passaggetti inutili, boh. C'è da dire che pure la Roma ci sta mettendo del suo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Abbiamo fatto una buona partita rispetto al solito, peccato per la sterilità offensiva. Abbiamo rischiato solo per le nostre cappelle dietro.

Borini è riuscito pure a dibralare 2 volte l'avversario sul fondo. Buona gara la sua alla fine, peccato per i piedi osceni


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Ottobre 2017)

In campionato e' da una partita e mezzo che non facciamo un tiro in porta.

Quando siamo in fase di possesso palla, facciamo il solito passaggio continuo e sterile della palla senza creare problemi agli avversari


----------



## Ermenegildo (1 Ottobre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Borini migliore dei nostri, pochi mazzi



Concordo. Quattro spanne sopra se stesso in versione attaccante e sei spanne sopra ameba Abate. Molto bene anche Rodriguez. Bonucci il solito panico. Speriamo di continuare così ma di azzeccare almeno un tiro da fuori


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2017)

Borini perfetto 
Kalinic impacciato, André Silva ottimo lavoro spalle alla porta.
Comunque stiamo giocando bene, ma la squadra mi da sempre la sensazione di essere sull'orlo di un gol subito.
Serve una rete alla svelta.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Ottobre 2017)

Mi stanno piacendo tutti per ora


----------



## J&B (1 Ottobre 2017)

Per adesso c'è abbastanza equilibrio,ma non non diamo l'impressione di impensierire il loro portiere


----------



## Cizzu (1 Ottobre 2017)

Mi aspettavo qualche guizzo da Andrè Silva... niente, nè lui nè Nikola. Attacco ancora inconsistente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

A me dispiace che R. Rodriguez sia mal sfruttato, l'assenza di un laterale che gli permetta di fare sovrapposizioni lo blocca troppo dietro inevitabilmente

Borini sulla destra è aiutato da Musacchio e Kessie, Romagnoli è un pollo senza coraggio, non esce mai


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2017)

Borini più che discreto


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2017)

La Roma si difende bene, ma noi abbia fatto zero tiri in porta. Troppi lanci lunghi imprecisi e inutili. Comunque abbiamo sofferto poco


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Io sono abbastanza soddisfatto
Cosa vi aspettavate? Di vincere?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> 800 tiri da fuori area.
> Hanno rotto.



É perché arriviamo in attacco con 10'difensori dietro la linea della palla. In quella situazione hai solo due opzioni : cross (ma con Fazio lungo 2,01 é dura) o tiro da furi.
Se non vominviamo a recuperare palla vicino all'area avversaria o a giocare con rapidi contropiedi questo é il nostro destino.


----------



## Federer90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Non male nel complesso, temevo peggio. Alla pari finora. Davanti bisogna essere più lucidi una volta arrivati sulla trequarti. Si vede un potenziale latente che va "sbloccato".


----------



## Superpippo80 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Calma, siamo un malato che ha preso due mazzate on testa. Non possiamo pretendere di dominare la Roma adesso, per ora è importante fare dei piccoli passi avanti e non prendere l'imbarcata. Si guarisce a poco a poco.


----------



## Miro (1 Ottobre 2017)

Chalanoglu mi pare il classico fenomerno da Fifa/Football Manager che poi si rivela essere un pippone colossale nella realtà.

Per il resto, abbiamo cambiato tutta la squadra ma continuiamo a giocare come l'anno scorso; la perla poi è continuare a pretendere di iniziare l'azione della difesa coinvolgendo Donnarumma che ha due piedi fucilati.


----------



## AllanX (1 Ottobre 2017)

Quanti anni dovremo aspettare per veder fare un tiro in porta da dentro l'area avversaria?


----------



## The P (1 Ottobre 2017)

Se non ci fosse stato A. Silva che fa un movimento incredibile penso che non avremmo fatto neanche un'azione davanti. Peccato non riescono a servirlo. Kalinic invece, un'ameba.

Comunque la fase offensiva della difesa a 3 fa pena, sfondiamo sempre per vie centrali.
Poi sti lanci lunghi li odio. Vergognosi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Mi aspettavo qualche guizzo da Andrè Silva... niente, nè lui nè Nikola. Attacco ancora inconsistente.



Più che altro manca tutta la manovra d'attacco, siamo estremamente lenti nell'attaccare


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Mah.. onestamente non lo so. Subiamo di meno perché giochiamo col baricentro basso questa sera. Indipendentemente dalla fase difensiva, in attacco non si costruisce nulla. 

Ma dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## J&B (1 Ottobre 2017)

Peso che entrerà Cutrone nella seconda parte del secondo tempo


----------



## gabri (1 Ottobre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Se non ci fosse stato A. Silva che fa un movimento incredibile penso che non avremmo fatto neanche un'azione davanti. Peccato non riescono a servirlo. Kalinic invece, un'ameba.
> 
> Comunque la fase offensiva della difesa a 3 fa pena, sfondiamo sempre per vie centrali.
> Poi sti lanci lunghi li odio. Vergognosi.



Pensa che tra i due togliera sicuramente Silva, grazie Scummella.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2017)

Oggi bene l'atteggiamento, bene in difesa, ma grossi problemi in fase offensiva; stanno emergendo i problemi tattici del modulo: Rodriguez, per quanto bravo tecnicamente, non è adatto ad una difesa a 5, perché manca dello spunto senza palla e non punta l'uomo; Calhanoglu è ingabbiato da mezzala e dovrebbe giocare o da esterno o da trequartista; problemi nella risalita del campo, visto che le due punte occupano inutilmente la fascia centrale del campo e in alto sulle fasce non abbiamo mai nessuno. 
4-3-3 o 3-4-3 le mie soluzioni, con Calhanoglu alzato a sinistra e Suso inserito a destra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Chalanoglu mi pare il classico fenomerno da Fifa/Football Manager che poi si rivela essere un pippone colossale nella realtà.
> 
> Per il resto, abbiamo cambiato tutta la squadra ma continuiamo a giocare come l'anno scorso; la perla poi è continuare a pretendere di iniziare l'azione della difesa coinvolgendo Donnarumma che ha due piedi fucilati.



Miro , tra 5 mesi sarà il giocatore più forte della rosa . Segnatelo , arriva da 6 mesi di inattività che a questi livelli è devastante e ci vuole tempo per recuperare corsa e lucidità .


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Ottobre 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Chalanoglu mi pare il classico fenomerno da Fifa/Football Manager che poi si rivela essere un pippone colossale nella realtà.
> 
> Per il resto, abbiamo cambiato tutta la squadra ma continuiamo a giocare come l'anno scorso; la perla poi è continuare a pretendere di iniziare l'azione della difesa coinvolgendo Donnarumma che ha due piedi fucilati.



Hai mai visto il Bayer? è realtà anche quella eh


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

gabri ha scritto:


> Pensa che tra i due togliera sicuramente Silva, grazie Scummella.



Già. Mi auguro riesca a far gol prima della sostituzione, altrimenti non c'è verso di convincere Montella


----------



## King of the North (1 Ottobre 2017)

Nonostante la marea di commenti negativi la realtà è che almeno un miglioramento rispetto alle gare precedenti lo si vede. Amo le squadre che fanno possesso palla ma ripartire sempre da dietro è troppo pericoloso. Gli attaccanti mi stanno piacendo e Borini ha probabilmente trovato la sua posizione dove può esprimersi al meglio. Se cercasse qualche volta l'uno contro uno potremmo almeno essere un pelo più pericolosi. Biglia rallenta il gioco troppo troppo è ancora troppo. Spesso si trova al limite dell'area e non sapendo che fare la gira indietro. (Mi piacerebbe sapere che ne dicono i detrattori di Montolivo). Se si velocizza il gioco potremmo diventare pericolosi


----------



## Osv (1 Ottobre 2017)

Stiamo giocando contro una squadra forte, c'è un miglioramento di gioco e questo per me è quello che conta, una continua crescita con la consapevolezza di essere al 50% del potenziale.

Tra le note positive il sudore di Borini. Tra quelle negative un Biglia con poco carattere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2017)

Trovo inconcepibile essere così sterili davanti e tenere fuori Bonaventura e Suso, oltre ad ingabbiare Calhanoglu.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque apparte gli scherzi aprendo il sito solo dopo il primo tempo credevo di trovare commenti di ben altro tenore...non stiamo giocando male contro una grande come la Roma! Per mi vi avvelenate a vicenda...dai su fratelli rossoneri...pian piano cresciamo!!


----------



## AllanX (1 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Oggi bene l'atteggiamento, bene in difesa, ma grossi problemi in fase offensiva; stanno emergendo i problemi tattici del modulo: Rodriguez, per quanto bravo tecnicamente, non è adatto ad una difesa a 5, perché manca dello spunto senza palla e non punta l'uomo; Calhanoglu è ingabbiato da mezzala e dovrebbe giocare o da esterno o da trequartista; problemi nella risalita del campo, visto che le due punte occupano inutilmente la fascia centrale del campo e in alto sulle fasce non abbiamo mai nessuno.
> 4-3-3 o 3-4-3 le mie soluzioni, con Calhanoglu alzato a sinistra e Suso inserito a destra.



Sono mesi che Montella si vanta di avere una squadra in grado di interpretare diversi moduli a partita in corso. 
Purtroppo però fino ad ora non é mai accaduto. Che sia la volta buona?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e meno male che il turco aveva il piede telecomandato.....mi sa che il telecomando è scarico...



A me il turco piace molto, anche oggi. Gli serve acquisire un pó di tranquillitá, sentirsi a casa...


----------



## Miro (1 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Miro , tra 5 mesi sarà il giocatore più forte della rosa . Segnatelo , arriva da 6 mesi di inattività che a questi livelli è devastante e ci vuole tempo per recuperare corsa e lucidità .





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Hai mai visto il Bayer? è realtà anche quella eh



Spero che sia come dite voi, ma anche nelle partite precedenti gli ho visto fare errori tecnici e di controllo palla che francamente non reputo imputabili alla condizione fisica. Ovviamente spero che sia come dite voi, ma neanche al Bayer mi dava l'idea di essere un giocatore da Milan.


----------



## ultràinside (1 Ottobre 2017)

La seguo per radio 

Sul piano fisico, che mi dite ?


----------



## Federer90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque apparte gli scherzi aprendo il sito solo dopo il primo tempo credevo di trovare commenti di ben altro tenore...non stiamo giocando male contro una grande come la Roma! Per mi vi avvelenate a vicenda...dai su fratelli rossoneri...pian piano cresciamo!!



Concordo totalmente


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque apparte gli scherzi aprendo il sito solo dopo il primo tempo credevo di trovare commenti di ben altro tenore...non stiamo giocando male contro una grande come la Roma! Per mi vi avvelenate a vicenda...dai su fratelli rossoneri...pian piano cresciamo!!



Esatto, io ho visto una buona partita finora. Non ho visto nemmeno tutti questi rischi dietro a parte la solita cappellata di Bonucci. Il peggiore Calhanoglu per me che non riesce a fare quel che deve fare: mettere gli attaccanti in porta. Poi quando prova a tirare o la tira addosso ai difensori o inciampa peggio di Borini.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Buona partita in confronto a quelle di Roma e Genova. 

Ma non stiamo facendo niente di che. Non scherziamo. L'avete mai visto il vero grande Milan, si? Altrimenti è anche inutile discutere se ci si accontenta di così poco.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Se non ci fosse stato A. Silva che fa un movimento incredibile penso che non avremmo fatto neanche un'azione davanti. Peccato non riescono a servirlo. Kalinic invece, un'ameba.
> 
> Comunque la fase offensiva della difesa a 3 fa pena, sfondiamo sempre per vie centrali.
> Poi sti lanci lunghi li odio. Vergognosi.




Bah, il mondo é bello perché é vario.... oggi Kalinic >>> Silva.

Pressing, sponde, passaggi, smarcamenti dribbling..... saremo tipo 13-2 per Kalinic.

Non so come si possa affermare il contrario. con Vutrone al posto di Silva (che mi piace) saremmo stati molto piú pericolosi.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Un po di coraggio per favore che dobbiamo vincerla sta qui.. voglio i 3 punti del pareggio non mi interessa nulla


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Buona partita in confronto a quelle di Roma e Genova.
> 
> Ma non stiamo facendo niente di che. Non scherziamo. L'avete mai visto il vero grande Milan, si? Altrimenti è anche inutile discutere se ci si accontenta di così poco.



ma che discorsi fai...ti par la stessa roba?? Con la pazienza (e anni) magari potremo avvicinarci però!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ottima punizione, gran posizione, vediamo di sfruttarla


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Musacchio, difesa a 4, difesa a 3

Non si fa problemi lui


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ci credo ragazzi. Voglio i 3 punti


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Finalmente buona intensità in questo inizio


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Calhanouglu e Silva non sono riusciti a chiudere mezzo triangolo in questi ultimi 5 minuti.


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che palle Dzeko


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Andiamo troppo per via centrali


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Per me Dzeko sarebbe simulazione ed espulsione


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me Dzeko sarebbe simulazione ed espulsione


Infatti con la var dovrebbe essere così


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bah, il mondo é bello perché é vario.... oggi Kalinic >>> Silva.
> 
> Pressing, sponde, passaggi, smarcamenti dribbling..... saremo tipo 13-2 per Kalinic.
> 
> Non so come si possa affermare il contrario. con Vutrone al posto di Silva (che mi piace) saremmo stati molto piú pericolosi.



E' solo un fatto di simpatia

Kalinic è il male a priori, a meno che non faccia una doppietta

Meglio provare giocate improbabili e perdere palla, perché per mettersi in mostra, Silva, esagera troppo spesso


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Andiamo troppo per via centrali



ovvio, sulle fasce hai 1 solo uomo e non avendo terzini non hai sovrapposizioni
la bellezza del 3-5-2


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Oh, centrasse una volta la porta...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Andre Silva deve giocare sempre.. davvero incredibile che abbia giocato 2 titolari


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Quanti anni ha Dzeko? Che problemi ha?


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Aho ma una cosa buona la fa?


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sono un po' perplesso su Calhanoglu


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

bravo turco, bravo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Calha per ora 0..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Ottobre 2017)

Hakaaaannn
Maledetto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Decisamente più in palla ora, dai ragazzi su


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

fuori kalinic dai
è un paracarro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ovvio, sulle fasce hai 1 solo uomo e non avendo terzini non hai sovrapposizioni
> la bellezza del 3-5-2



Esatto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Calha è da togliere ora, le sbaglie tutte


----------



## Milanista (1 Ottobre 2017)

Borini intelligente nelle giocate, bravo. Silva potenzialmente è il più forte in rosa. Cahlanoglu... ma Suso o Bonaventura farebbero peggio?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> fuori kalinic dai
> è un paracarro



Vorrai dire Fuori Silva... Kalinic é quello che crea gioco la davanti


----------



## vitrich86 (1 Ottobre 2017)

nooooooooo


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma porca...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

E quando segnamo


----------



## Federer90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Il turco deve giocare, deve trovare sicurezza. Bocciarlo ora significa adagiarsi sulla mediocrità dei soliti noti. Lui "in potenza" può darci molto più. Dobbiamo rischiare.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

e quando segnamo


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

ma come si faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Ottobre 2017)

Niente da fare i dribbling manco per il cxxo


----------



## JohnDoe (1 Ottobre 2017)

ok ora ha giocato male Hakan , cosa aspetta Montella a cambiarlo con Jack che forse e piu fresco????


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

La potrebbe risolvere il ragazzino se entra, chissà


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Madonna che piedi


----------



## vitrich86 (1 Ottobre 2017)

grande andrè silva


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che cross fa Kessie? Madonna


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

quando partiamo sulle fasce facciamo sempre ottime cose
peccato che abbiamo deciso di non fare quel tipo di gioco


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Non ci credo..


----------



## Milanista (1 Ottobre 2017)

Per zio la stupidità di Kessie


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Gran azione di Borini, peccato non abbia passato la palla però


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

Banti scientifico as usual.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

andre silva geniale poi kessie spreca


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Adesso bene, stiamomripartendo veloci, fa tutta la differenza del mondo attaccare contro 4 o contro 10 difensori.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma quando segnamo? Quando?


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

dentro suso e cutrone, fuori calhanoglu e kalinic


----------



## Milanista (1 Ottobre 2017)

Silva fortissimo!


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Mamma mia


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Abbiamo una difesa ridicola
Da vergognarsi, davvero


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Come é possibile prendere un tgalio centrale da 30m con la difesa a 5?


----------



## vitrich86 (1 Ottobre 2017)

romagnoli...


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

parata da 6 milioni di euro, finalmente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Quel gol lo segnava pure la nonna di Florenzi


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

fuori kalinic dentro cutrone please


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma come si fa a prendere ste infilate?


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

che difesa ahahahahah

no ma vendiamolo donnarumma


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Ottobre 2017)

Madre santa che brivido


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sto yaschinnnn


----------



## gabri (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma anche i romanisti non fanno altro che lametarsi? Che schifo.
Cosa ha sbagliato Florenzi.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che brividi ..


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma segnaaaa


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

dai metti il ragazzino, che con una zampata la butta dentro


----------



## Jaqen (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ci vuole Cutrone.. Kalinic nullo


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

togliete quella pippona di Kalinic e mettete Cutrone.


----------



## Milanista (1 Ottobre 2017)

Via Kalinic dentro Cutrone e si vince


----------



## Federer90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Rodriguez monumentale comunque


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ah, se Kessiè non fosse stato una capra.
Ah, se Florenzi non fosse stato una capra.
Ah, se Alisson non fosse un buon portiere.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Metti cutrone !


----------



## elpacoderoma (1 Ottobre 2017)

Finalmente un tiro in porta.
Dio sia lodato!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Non toccherei nessuno, stiamo giocando bene.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Ottobre 2017)

Silva è uno spettacolo..


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

1000 mila driblling.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

calhanoglu gran palla per silva


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2017)

E' talmente forte Andre Silva che a un certo punto Peres l'ha mollato e l'ha lasciato andare


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ottimo Silva.


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

Calhanoglu e Silva devono giocare sempre.


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2017)

No, ma Andrè Silva deve conoscere la serie A, si brucia, deve inzaghizzarsi...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Niente non tirano mai


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

peccato per l'attacco.
andrè silva molto bene


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu e Silva devono giocare sempre.



Esatto
Calhanoglu ha giocato malissimo per ora ma ha delle illuminazioni a volte fantastiche


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Come si poteva panchinare Andrè silva?


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu e Silva devono giocare sempre.


.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> peccato per l'attacco.
> andrè silva molto bene



Pensa con Belotti cosa sarebbe stata sta squadra con Belotti che fa reparto da solo..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Facciamo sto goal ragazzi! Ci credo


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Romagnoli gioca ancora per la Roma, che involuzione dall'anno scorso


----------



## vitrich86 (1 Ottobre 2017)

nooooooooooo


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma segna asino


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che tiro eeeeeeee madonna Kalinic!


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

E ste mozzarelle


----------



## Milanista (1 Ottobre 2017)

e quando segna


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

devi sfondare la portaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Noooooooooooo centrale Kalinic!


----------



## Federer90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ci siamo comunque, eccome se ci siamo. La prestazione c'è. Speriamo ci sia anche il risultato.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

he sciagura nikola


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Fai, cavolo che ora stiamo giocando bene!!!


----------



## Jaqen (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma sto scarso solo noi?


----------



## vitrich86 (1 Ottobre 2017)

mozzarelle a gogo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Dentro Cutrone e fuori Kalinic dai


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

dobbiamo vincere. Dai. Dai con Patrick


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Silva titolare sempre comunque..


----------



## alcyppa (1 Ottobre 2017)

Si ma cavolo oh, spacchiamola sta porta dai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che rabbia


----------



## diavolo (1 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> he sciagura nikola



Eh ma fa le sponde...


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

Borini in questa posizione ha un senso, veramente complimenti a lui per questa partita.


----------



## Cizzu (1 Ottobre 2017)

Oh ma Calhanoglou riuscirà a prendere la porta prima che finisca la partita?!?


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Madonnna santa sto Kalinic

Andrè Silva spettacolo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Segnamooooooo


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Io farei entrare Suso per Kalinic


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Vi rendete conto che Montella panchinava Silva?

Sono sicuro che oggi gioca solo perché gli hanno fatto pressione poi


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Seh con tutti quelli che abbiamo lasciano tirare Borini da 30 metri


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sto Kalinic sempre in mezzo alle palle


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2017)

Contentissimo di come stiamo giocando, contro una big poi.

Bravissimi


----------



## Federer90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Silva goduria assoluta


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

stasera Silva bravissimo. Se lo toglie è pazzo.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Ottobre 2017)

Gioca per la Roma sto qua..


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Silva stop incredibile e tacco
Sto ragazzo ha il potenziale per diventare davvero un top


----------



## JohnDoe (1 Ottobre 2017)

ma come si puo lasciare tirare in porta Borini 100 volte quando ci sono giocatori liberi ??????....


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Bene cosi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

El Shaarawy un fantasma al cospetto di Borini


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Lo sapevo


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Finita


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che ****...


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Eccallà.

La differenza tra Dzeko e Kalinic....


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Finita la partita e la nostra stagione
Meritavamo almeno il pareggio, va beh


----------



## alcyppa (1 Ottobre 2017)

Eccola la, ovvio


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che cavolo...


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

eccolola la.


----------



## Tobi (1 Ottobre 2017)

fai entrare Cutrone che la risolve


----------



## vitrich86 (1 Ottobre 2017)

paperumma...


----------



## ARKANA (1 Ottobre 2017)

Qui però è sfiga ***** d.


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

ciao Montella.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che sfiga! Meritiamo di brutto. Quando le cose devono andare male, vanno anche peggio.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che grande attaccante Dzeko. Magari lo avessimo preso...


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

la differenza tra avere kalinic e avere dzeko

ma l'attaccante da 20 gol non serve ragà. non serve...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che ingiustizia!


----------



## hiei87 (1 Ottobre 2017)

La differenza tra avere un grande centravanti e non averlo. Poi vabbè, non ce ne dice mai bene una....
Altra stagione fallimentare già a ottobre...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma mister 6 mln sempre gli stessi gol a prendersi?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Si vabbè però cosi


----------



## diavolo (1 Ottobre 2017)

Addio quarto posto si può già dire?


----------



## Superpippo80 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Però ragazzi abbiamo una sfiga assurda


----------



## alcyppa (1 Ottobre 2017)

Vabbè che è deviata ma mr 6 milioni deve prenderla quella


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2017)

Deviazione di Romagnoli.
Che culo che hanno.
Non hanno combinato nulla nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eccallà.
> 
> La differenza tra Dzeko e Kalinic....



Perfetto.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Stagione finita comunque.. -7 dall'inter alle pause non vinceremo mai..

Esonerate almeno MOntella


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Che sfiga! Meritiamo di brutto. Quando le cose devono andare male, vanno anche peggio.



Guardiamo il lato positivo, magari qualcuno si accorge di quanto è inadeguato Perdella


----------



## Federer90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Romagnoli insufficiente. Ingiustizia assoluta comunque. Un peccato. Dobbiamo trovare la chiave, il potenziale è enorme.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Ottobre 2017)

che sfiga


----------



## 666psycho (1 Ottobre 2017)

peccato! eravamo in un buon momento... quando non si segna succede questo...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eccallà.
> 
> La differenza tra Dzeko e Kalinic....



Che a Dzeko deviano la palla e la mettono fuori portata del portiere, a Kalinic non e il portiere para d'istinto.....


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Nel calcio serve buttarla dentro, con la prestazioni ti ci pulisci il culo. In tutta franchezza. 

Speriamo di riprenderla. C'è ancora tempo.


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

Kalinic fa giocare bene gli altri, sì, gli avversari.


----------



## Aron (1 Ottobre 2017)

Tutto nato da una cavolata di Rodriguez a metà campo, però cacchio non viene perdonato nessun errore, ne basta uno e subiamo il goal


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque è assurdo, stavamo giocando bene


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Romagnoli un palo di legno piantato nella melma, mah


----------



## Theochedeo (1 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la differenza tra avere kalinic e avere dzeko
> 
> ma l'attaccante da 20 gol non serve ragà. non serve...



Ma almeno hai visto che l'hanno deviata? Era voluta?


----------



## Milanista (1 Ottobre 2017)

Kessie e Kalinic ignobili, ma un cambio quando lo facciamo, al 90esimo?


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Bravo Andrè


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Adesso tirate da lontano capre!


----------



## 666psycho (1 Ottobre 2017)

Silva diventerà un fenomeno.. deve giocare sempre.


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che chiappa la Rometta.


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

La prossima estate Silva va in qualche top club, segnatevelo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque miglior partita dell'anno finora


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2017)

Montella spieghi perché André Silva le guardava tutte dalla panchina.
E' fortissimo.


----------



## Federer90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Questa sarà una mazzata terribile

"Buona prestazione" => Montella salvo


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Un cambio?????


----------



## IDRIVE (1 Ottobre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi abbiamo una sfiga assurda


Stavolta per davvero... deviazione leggera ma determinante di Romagnoli... state certi che se il tiro era indirizzato verso la porta di quei ***** dell'Inter, una volta deviata sarebbe uscita di due metri.


----------



## ARKANA (1 Ottobre 2017)

Perdere così fa rosicare ancora di più, ci avessero surclassato e vinto 4 0 sarebbe stato meno fastidioso rispetto a giocarsela a viso aperto e perdere per colpa di un tiro deviato


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Peridamo con la Lazio perdiamo con la Roma Perdiamo con la Samp non vinciamo il derby

E quando ci arrivi quarto?


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

un cambio fallo almeno. Butta dentro Crutone che ha la stella buona.


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ciao Montella.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ora è finita


----------



## 666psycho (1 Ottobre 2017)

finita


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Buonanotte.

Ecco che ci fai col bel gioco...

Ma PD.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Esonero grazie


----------



## de sica (1 Ottobre 2017)

FInita


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Donnarumma ....... rivedibile


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ho la demoralizzazione ai massimi livelli


----------



## ARKANA (1 Ottobre 2017)

Addio


----------



## alcyppa (1 Ottobre 2017)

Va in mona ******* da 6 milioni


----------



## gabri (1 Ottobre 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Un cambio?????



dopo il 76esimo


----------



## vitrich86 (1 Ottobre 2017)

questo portiere è un disastro....ma respingi laterale capra


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Basta, è il momento giusto c'è anche la pausa: *Ancelotti*


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Mezza papera. E vabbè....


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ora occhio all'imbarcata che prendiamo amche il terzo e quarto


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

Stasera è la sera della liberazione.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Paperumma...3 sconfitte in 7 partite e stagione finita il 1 ottobre.


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2017)

Eravamo 6 contro 3...e abbiamo preso la rete con 2 dei 3 giocatori romanisti soli in area


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Oggi la differenza è stata fatta da Nianggolan e Dzeko..ovvero i più forti della Roma


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

bonucci e biglia dove erano??


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Andrè Silva ricorda il primissimo Cristiano Ronaldo, esagerato in molte occasioni ma con i movimenti del grande giocatore

Gli serve avere comunque qualcuno di fianco, non ce lo vedo attaccante unico


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sta squadra non ha forza mentale. Non ha l'istinto del killer.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Ottobre 2017)

Cacciate Montella, Cutrone in panchina, Kalinic in campo. Sotto 2 a 0, non entra nessuno.


----------



## JohnDoe (1 Ottobre 2017)

giochiamo "bene" pero il calcio vuol dire fare gol...Montella deve darsi al basket forse....poi Borini si crede Messi ha rovinato 2-3 azioni pericolose...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ocropoid


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

-7 dall'Inter a ottobre che tristezza


----------



## diavolo (1 Ottobre 2017)

Dai che oggi lo mandano a casa


----------



## Aron (1 Ottobre 2017)

Me ne sbatto della prestazione.
L'Inter gioca penosamente ed è seconda in classifica, noi perdiamo a prescindere da come giochiamo.

Montella vattene


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

3 sconfitte in 7 partite son un'enormità.


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta squadra non ha forza mentale. Non ha l'istinto del killer.



differenza abissale tra dzeko e quel bidone funzionale


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Vediamo di non prenderne 4 ora...


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Finalmente fuori sto cesso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Mi è andato via il segnale della partita. Per fortuna non ho visto anche l'altro... Che nervi però, stavamo giocando una bella partita


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ci sono seri problemi in difesa, non è possibile... Due azioni due gol


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che peccato questa volta..davvero


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sembra quando gioco a Fifa e metto attacco totale negli ultimi minutimper recuperare, ne prendo 2-3 in piú


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2017)

Andate a intervistare Raiola ora, dopo la paratona del grande Paperumma.


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

io sono felice perché stasera lo mandano a casa a fare il tifo per roma e sampdoria.


----------



## Alex (1 Ottobre 2017)

che scandalo, giochi relativamente meglio ed esci con almeno 2 pere


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Me ne sbatto della prestazione.
> L'Inter gioca penosamente ed è seconda in classifica, noi perdiamo a prescindere da come giochiamo.
> 
> Montella vattene



Bravo, hai detto bene.

Perdiamo a prescindere. Sia se giochiamo bene se giochiamo male.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

comunque avere l'attaccante top non serve  

noi un estate dietro a kalinic la roma intanto ha dzeko


----------



## JohnDoe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Andrè Silva ricorda il primissimo Cristiano Ronaldo, esagerato in molte occasioni ma con i movimenti del grande giocatore
> 
> Gli serve avere comunque qualcuno di fianco, non ce lo vedo attaccante unico



hai ragione...il Ronaldo primo del Man Utd...


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2017)

Se non viene esonerato stasera vuol dire che anche la dirigenza deve andare via, è una vergogna pazzesca non fare nessun cambio

Donnarumma 6,5
Musacchio 6,5
Bonucci 6
Romagnoli 4 vergogna
Rodriguez 6
Biglia 4 clamorosamente lente, Locatelli quando? vergogna
Kessie 5,5 purtroppo causa dell'incapace è cotto
Calhanoglu 4,5 pessimo
Borini 7 deve giocare sempre
Silva 7 deve giocare sempre
Kalinic 5,5


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (1 Ottobre 2017)

Va tutto storto, siamo i più sfigati della storia. Certo è che alla prima difficoltà ci siamo sciolti come neve in una fornace. Ottima prestazione, incompleta e zero reazione. Sono deluso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Avessimo giocato così contro la Samp avremmo 3 punti in più. Ora rischiamo una spirale negativa che affossa tutti


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Calhanoglu mamma mia


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Calhanoglu espulso. La ciliegina....

PDL


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ah, per chi giustifica Calhanoglu parlando di condizione... Florenzi che non gioca da 1 anno che dovrebbe dire?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> 3 sconfitte in 7 partite son un'enormità.


Juve, Napoli ed Inter ancora non hanno perso; Lazio e Roma ne hanno persa soltanto una, rispettivamente con Napoli ed Inter; noi ne abbiamo perse 3 contro Roma, Sampdoria e Lazio.


----------



## alcyppa (1 Ottobre 2017)

Hakan idiota.

Qui sta andando tutto in vacca bisogna cacciare in fretta l'idiota


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Come si fa a farsi espellere così? Bisogna essere scemi...


----------



## Federer90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Non stravedo minimamente per Montella, ma francamente non capisco che colpa possa avere oggi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ora giochiamo in 9


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ecco il perchè fare quegli interventi, da parte di Calhanouglu, è folle. Si è beccato 2 ammonizione. Complimenti. Gioiello.


----------



## JohnDoe (1 Ottobre 2017)

da vendere Bonucci e Donnarumma a gennaio....


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

e pure il solito rosso che non manca mai


----------



## ARKANA (1 Ottobre 2017)

Madonna calhanoglu....


----------



## Aron (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta squadra non ha forza mentale. Non ha l'istinto del killer.



E' bastato il goal della Roma e l'incantesimo è finito. 
Anzichè reagire, sono crollati.


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ora ci umiliano (per l'ennesima volta)


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2017)

Bravissimi...due maroni che si sono trovati...Calha e Romagnoli...

Facciamo in fretta a chiamare l'unico vero allenatore che c'è in circolazione...regaliamo 1,5 milioni a ridolini e leviamocelo dai maroni


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ah, per chi giustifica Calhanoglu parlando di condizione... Florenzi che non gioca da 1 anno che dovrebbe dire?



Eh no poverino è tanto che non gioca.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Rendiamoci conto che la Roma ha vinto facendo una partita di melma.

E per noi è un'aggravante tremenda.


----------



## JohnDoe (1 Ottobre 2017)

E colpa di Hakan si avete ragione..pero quel pirla di Montella cosa aspetava di cambiarlo che gioca male da 40 minuti???????


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Juve, Napoli ed Inter ancora non hanno perso; Lazio e Roma ne hanno persa soltanto una, rispettivamente con Napoli ed Inter; noi ne abbiamo perse 3 contro Roma, Sampdoria e Lazio.



Oggi ci può anche stare

Ma Lazio e Samp dovevi avere almeno 4 punti..


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

Prendete Carlo Ancelotti stasera, subito.


----------



## Anguus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Adesso ne sono certo, peggior Milan degli ultimi 4 anni. Giocatori mediocri, allenatore incapace, siamo da 10° posto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Oggi ci può anche stare
> 
> Ma Lazio e Samp dovevi avere almeno 4 punti..


In ogni caso, così in Champions non ci vai, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Deve togliere un difensore, passare a 4 e mettere un centrocampista


----------



## BELOUFA (1 Ottobre 2017)

Oggi calhachezz 6 tiri dal limite dell'area non ha fatto fare una parata al portiere....una


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che poi stai sotto e fai sto ********* di 4-3-3, tanto che hai da perdere. Ma i cambi si fanno dopo il 70esimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Abbiamo fatto più sconfitte che di Sapdoria, Torino, chievo atalanta bologna mamm mia


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Deve togliere un difensore, passare a 4 e mettere un centrocampista



Fatto


----------



## ARKANA (1 Ottobre 2017)

Se non lo cacciano stasera montella avendo pure di mezzo la pausa nazionale per scegliere il sostituto ho paura che ce lo teniamo fino a fine stagione


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Io non so se è colpa di Montella, dei giocatori, o di altro ma questa squadra è mentalmente ridicola e debolissima


----------



## Aron (1 Ottobre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Hakan idiota.
> 
> Qui sta andando tutto in vacca bisogna cacciare in fretta l'idiota



Fare due settimane di nervosismo e irritazione con Montella...in attesa del derby...

Mamma mia, spero che Fassone non ci voglia torturare così


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

Spero che Calhanoglu non veda più il campo
un insulto
Honda se la starà ridendo alla grande


Se giochi bene e non vinci, allora bisogna rivalutare anche i singoli raga.
E poi con questa meravigliosa difesa a 3 quanti punti e quanti gol abbiamo fatto e subito?

La sensazione è che abbiamo una squadra che è la fotocopia di quella del 1997/1998


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto che la Roma ha vinto facendo una partita di melma.
> 
> E per noi è un'aggravante tremenda.


Che poi, nonostante la partita di melma, hanno fatto 5 tiri in porta contro i 2 nostri. Il Milan anche quando sembra andare meglio non punge mai e subisce sempre.


----------



## Federer90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Adesso ne sono certo, peggior Milan degli ultimi 4 anni. Giocatori mediocri, allenatore incapace, siamo da 10° posto.



No comment


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Da metà luglio a fine agosto ad aspettare uno tra
Aguero
Aubameyang
Benzema
ecc ecc
per poi prendere Kalinic e questi sono i risultati


----------



## Superpippo80 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Io sono contro Montella, però oggi obiettivamente il 90% della sconfitta è da attribuire alla sfiga


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Ottobre 2017)

Mi dispiace ma deve finire il ciclo di Montella, la squadra sta dando tutto ma non abbiamo un minimo di equilibro mentale/tattico, quindi diventa un obbligo cambiare allenatore.

Donnarumma 5
Musacchio 5
Bonucci 4
Romagnoli 4
Borini 6
Kessiè 6
Biglia 5
Calhanoglu 5
Rodriguez 6
Kalinic 5
Andrè Silva 6


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2017)

Non credevo che lo avrei mai detto, ma io sto rimpiangendo la squadra dei primi sei mesi dell'anno scorso.
Rabbiosi, le partite le riprendevano o ci provavano.
Questi sono senza personalità, non ci provano mai, mai, mai.
Ed è la cosa che più mi fa imbestialire.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2017)

Siamo già fuori dalla Champions lo sapete vero?

E l'Europa League secondo me è lontana...Avessimo avuto delle squadre normali in EL avevamo 1/2 punti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Spero che Calhanoglu non veda più il campo
> un insulto
> Honda se la starà ridendo alla grande
> 
> ...


Da quando siamo passati a 3 abbiamo preso 5 goal in 4 partite in A e 2 goal dal Rijeka in Europa League.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Spero che Calhanoglu non veda più il campo
> un insulto
> Honda se la starà ridendo alla grande
> 
> ...



Calhanoglu è veramente indecente. 
Non ce ne va dritta ua comunque...


----------



## Anguus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Eh no poverino è tanto che non gioca.



Acquisti un giocatore a caso, che non gioca 6 mesi per squalifica, gli dai il fulcro del gioco al Milan. E' un giocatore mediocre, come Bonaventura, come Suso e come tutta sta marmaglia di **********.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sto Fabio Fazio ha umiliato chiunque lo affrontasse


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Ottobre 2017)

Siamo alle solite ragazzi, inutile spendere 200 milioni e girare con skifalinic


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

Adesso i giocatori sono mediocri.... io mi autocensuro.


----------



## ARKANA (1 Ottobre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Io sono contro Montella, però oggi obiettivamente il 90% della sconfitta è da attribuire alla sfiga



Sì però qui si parla anche di atteggiamento mentale,vai sotto di un gol preso di sfortuna e al posto che reagire ci smontiamo ancora di più e prendiamo il secondo


----------



## Aron (1 Ottobre 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Se non lo cacciano stasera montella avendo pure di mezzo la pausa nazionale per scegliere il sostituto ho paura che ce lo teniamo fino a fine stagione



Con questo andamento è impossibile. Più che altro c'è il rischio di trascinarci Montella abbastanza da compromettere definitivamente la stagione, fossero anche solo altre quattro partite. 

Mirabelli nel pre-partita ha dichiarato che non c'è tempo per aspettare, il Milan deve vincere. Quindi la società prenda le dovute contromisure.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Federer90 ha scritto:


> Non stravedo minimamente per Montella, ma francamente non capisco che colpa possa avere oggi.



Il fatto di essere arrivato a questa partita con l'acqua la gola è la sua colpa. Bastavano anche i 3 punti con la Samp per avere prospettive diverse.

Tra l'altro proprio oggi si è visto come sia stato ridicolo tener fuori sempre André Silva in campionato


----------



## Anguus (1 Ottobre 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Non credevo che lo avrei mai detto, ma io sto rimpiangendo la squadra dei primi sei mesi dell'anno scorso.
> Rabbiosi, le partite le riprendevano o ci provavano.
> Questi sono senza personalità, non ci provano mai, mai, mai.
> Ed è la cosa che più mi fa imbestialire.



Sono perfettamente del tuo stesso parere, ci siamo presi un 6 posto con la rabbia e con la personalità. Quest anno con questa rosa e questo carattere siamo da 10 posto


----------



## folletto (1 Ottobre 2017)

Non si può sparire dal campo appena si prende un gol


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che schifo...Non credevo all'inizio della stagione di arrivare ad ottobre con 3 sconfitte dopo tutto quello che si è speso. Qui o si da una scossa SUBITO come ha fatto il Bayern oppure possiamo scordarci la CL già oggi


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2017)

Colpa della sfiga ma abbiamo ritrovato la squadra e ora possiamo risalire


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

I quattro posti sembrano già assegnati. E per il quinto c'è la Lazio, che è un cliente molto molto scomodo con un grandissimo allenatore.

A questo punto bisogna puntare all'Europa League. Ma affrontandola con un vincente. Penso a Lippi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Oggi per me fino alla deviazione sfortunata di Romagnoli su un tiro da 30 m, Milan molto meglio della Roma.
Questa é la squadra su cui lavorare. Quella su vui insistere e da far crescere.

La vittoria della Roma non é rubata, ma fortuita, se sul tiro di Bonucci e Kalinic invece di passare in mezzo alle gambe degli avversari ci fosse stata un leggera deviazione e se ilmtiromdi Dzeko fosse passato o fosse stato respinto avremmo vinto 2-0.

Ignorare questo dignifica buttare il bambino con l'acqua sporca.

Io oggi non sono contento, ma esco dalla partita molto piú fiducioso di come ci sono entrato.

Bravi ragazzi comunque.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Adesso i giocatori sono mediocri.... io mi autocensuro.



Io non so di cosa si gode questo Montella. Ha una reputazione davvero incredibili.. di questi tempi con Inzaghi con una squadraa 10 volte più scarsa davamo addosso a Pippo


----------



## Superpippo80 (1 Ottobre 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Sì però qui si parla anche di atteggiamento mentale,vai sotto di un gol preso di sfortuna e al posto che reagire ci smontiamo ancora di più e prendiamo il secondo



Per il momento della partita in cui l'hai preso era inevitabile che ti ammazzava


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

Stasera Montella ha poche colpe. L'ha preparata bene. 
Sono il primo a dire che fa schifo, e i miei commenti su di lui anche lo scorso anno sono sempre stati impopolari, ma stasera la verità che viene fuori è che questi giocatori non sono all'altezza


----------



## Cizzu (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel calcio serve buttarla dentro, con la prestazioni ti ci pulisci il culo. In tutta franchezza.
> 
> Speriamo di riprenderla. C'è ancora tempo.



Si... vabbè... buonanotte!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Colpa della sfiga ma abbiamo ritrovato la squadra e ora possiamo risalire



Concordo


----------



## diavolo (1 Ottobre 2017)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Acquisti un giocatore a caso, che non gioca 6 mesi per squalifica, gli dai il fulcro del gioco al Milan. E' un giocatore mediocre, come Bonaventura, come Suso e come tutta sta marmaglia di **********.



Aspetto di vederli gestiti di un allenatore degno di questo appellativo.


----------



## simone316 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> I quattro posti sembrano già assegnati. E per il quinto c'è la Lazio, che è un cliente molto molto scomodo con un grandissimo allenatore.
> 
> A questo punto bisogna puntare all'Europa League. Ma affrontandola con un vincente. Penso a Lippi.



Hai scritto male "Ancelotti"


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> I quattro posti sembrano già assegnati. E per il quinto c'è la Lazio, che è un cliente molto molto scomodo con un grandissimo allenatore.
> 
> A questo punto bisogna puntare all'Europa League. Ma affrontandola con un vincente. Penso a Lippi.



Nel 2018 parliamo ancora di Lippi
Pazzesco


----------



## __king george__ (1 Ottobre 2017)

non drammatizzate come sempre.....si è visto un milan all altezza almeno fino al 70simo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> I quattro posti sembrano già assegnati. E per il quinto c'è la Lazio, che è un cliente molto molto scomodo con un grandissimo allenatore.
> 
> A questo punto bisogna puntare all'Europa League. Ma affrontandola con un vincente. Penso a Lippi.



Il miglior allenatore italiano di sempre in EL é..... Vincenzo Montella.


----------



## simone316 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Possibile che siano diventati tutti scarsi?..


----------



## ARKANA (1 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con questo andamento è impossibile. Più che altro c'è il rischio di trascinarci Montella abbastanza da compromettere definitivamente la stagione, fossero anche solo altre quattro partite.
> 
> Mirabelli nel pre-partita ha dichiarato che non c'è tempo per aspettare, il Milan deve vincere. Quindi la società prenda le dovute contromisure.



La mia paura è che gli diano ancora credito visto che comunque a sto giro abbiamo fatto una partita abbastanza dignitosa e ce la siamo giocata alla pari per 70 minuti


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Nel 2018 parliamo ancora di Lippi
> Pazzesco



Chi vuoi prendere ora? Dimmene uno meglio di Lippi, in giro.

Ancelotti non torna.


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Ottobre 2017)

Un centravanti che segna quanto Ghoulam e Koulibaly, ma dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il miglior allenatore italiano di sempre in EL é..... Vincenzo Montella.



Della storia del calcio, probabilmente.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Da quando siamo passati a 3 abbiamo preso 5 goal in 4 partite in A e 2 goal dal Rijeka in Europa League.



eh ma, sai, il nostro mercato è stato fatto per giocare a 3 dietro.
e poi hai bonucci che con la difesa a 3 sposta gli equilibri


----------



## mark (1 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Oggi per me fino alla deviazione sfortunata di Romagnoli su un tiro da 30 m, Milan molto meglio della Roma.
> Questa é la squadra su cui lavorare. Quella su vui insistere e da far crescere.
> 
> La vittoria della Roma non é rubata, ma fortuita, se sul tiro di Bonucci e Kalinic invece di passare in mezzo alle gambe degli avversari ci fosse stata un leggera deviazione e se ilmtiromdi Dzeko fosse passato o fosse stato respinto avremmo vinto 2-0.
> ...



Quoto tutto, oggi io comunque mi ritengo più fiducioso per il futuro!! In questa partita non vedo molte colpe di Montella sinceramente!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2017)

Siamo in ripresa? Abbiamo fatto la metà dei tiri della Roma e abbiamo perso 2-0, boh.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (1 Ottobre 2017)

Non è giusto comunque, possiamo prendercela con chi vogliamo ma stasera la prima colpevole è la sfiga. La Roma ha solo avuto culo, non ha fatto niente e per 40 minuti li abbiamo massacrati. E loro nel resto della partita non si sono visti. Un c...o di tiro deviato, incredibile. Avessimo metà della fortuna di sti burini e dei perdenti avremmo vinto 3 a 0. Poi siamo crollati, è vero, ma questa è una partita difficile da commentare. La prestazione c’è stata, l’atteggiamento anche, e in generale si è visto un gran miglioramento. Sono proprio amareggiato.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma vai a casa Bonaventura...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Addio quarto posto


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chi vuoi prendere ora? Dimmene uno meglio di Lippi, in giro.
> 
> Ancelotti non torna.



l'allenatore lo prendi in estate, non ad ottobre
adesso ti accontenti di quello che c'è
Lippi fa un gioco vecchio di 15 anni.
Se Ancelotti non torna cerchi altro, ma non Lippi che ormai è storia del calcio


----------



## Anguus (1 Ottobre 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Aspetto di vederli gestiti di un allenatore degno di questo appellativo.



L'unico che possa gestirli è Conte, ma più che gestirli farli correre come cani in campo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2017)

Eh ragà, una volta l'amalgama, una volta la sfiga e intanto ancora non abbiamo battuto una squadra seria, siamo a -7 dall'Inter e a -4 dalla zona Champions con un collettivo tutt'altro che incoraggiante. Quanto tempo ancora vogliamo aspettare? Giusto il tempo di essere definitivamente fuori dai giochi?


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Io non mi arrabbio manco più tanto ormai si è capito che la stagione è finita


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

grande partita, equilibrata, vinta dalla squadra con un grande attaccante


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Ottobre 2017)

La Roma ha pure una partita da recuperare. Ciaone


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Madonna mia che nervoso


----------



## King of the North (1 Ottobre 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se non viene esonerato stasera vuol dire che anche la dirigenza deve andare via, è una vergogna pazzesca non fare nessun cambio
> 
> Donnarumma 6,5
> Musacchio 6,5
> ...




Finalmente qualcuno che ha notato Biglia. Inguardabile


----------



## Pivellino (1 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Nel 2018 parliamo ancora di Lippi
> Pazzesco



Si ma infatti, e poi si parla di pensare in grande.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> grande partita, equilibrata, vinta dalla squadra con un grande attaccante



E' stato anche fortunato per, se il tiro di Kalinic fosse stato devitao sarebbe andato all'angolino.

Guarda le prestazioni, entrambi opachi. E' stata una partita sporca.


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2017)

Altra sonata.
Avanti i prossimi a pascolare contro di noi.
Della prestazione frega nulla, io voglio una squadra che giochi (o meno) ma che tiri in porta, pressi gli avversari, faccia qualcosa, non il nulla condito da qualche azione estemporanea come stasera.
E prendere due gol con due tiri subiti è un'aggravante, secondo me, non solo sfiga.
Vuol dire che agli avversari basta nulla per segnarti uno o più gol.

Ma il c*****ne sono io che perdo tempo dietro a questi, ogni santa domenica.

E cominciamo a dare qualche colpa ai giocatori, oltre che all'allenatore.


----------



## simone316 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Bonaventura è proprio andato. Si vede che ha mollato a livelli di impegno.


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> grande partita, equilibrata, vinta dalla squadra con un grande attaccante



Meglio farsi le pippe per Kalinic, i top non servono


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Stasera Montella ha poche colpe. L'ha preparata bene.
> Sono il primo a dire che fa schifo, e i miei commenti su di lui anche lo scorso anno sono sempre stati impopolari, ma stasera la verità che viene fuori è che questi giocatori non sono all'altezza



Io invece credo che questa partita dimostri che i giocatori (se messi in campo) potrebbero giocarsela anche con squadre di livello superiore. E fino al gol un pò fortunoso di Dzeko l'abbiamo fatto.
Quello che ci servirebbe è un allenatore che li fa rendere e che li sproni.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Ottobre 2017)

peggiori: donnarumma, romagnoli, chalanoglu, bonaventura, kalinic, kessie. 
migliori: borini, andrè silva, biglia, ricardo rodriguez, musacchio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non drammatizzate come sempre.....si è visto un milan all altezza almeno fino al 70simo



Si, infatti, la squadra c'è. Manca chi riesce a dargli la scossa e a farli rendere al massimo. Avessimo giocato così contro la Samp li sfondavamo per dire.

L'errore maggiore è stato proprio quello. Bastava vincere con la Samp. Ora invece è tutto più difficile perché subentra una cosa mentale che sicuro Montella non è in grado di cambiare


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Prestazione buona fino al gol subito, poi tracollo. La strada è sempre più in salita...


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2017)

per chi quest'estate skifava dzeco....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sono stanco di questa squadra, anni e anni di pesci in faccia. Basta dai.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Ottobre 2017)

e anche quest'anno ad ottobre stagione finita. bonaaaaa


----------



## Pivellino (1 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Stasera Montella ha poche colpe. L'ha preparata bene.
> Sono il primo a dire che fa schifo, e i miei commenti su di lui anche lo scorso anno sono sempre stati impopolari, ma stasera la verità che viene fuori è che questi giocatori non sono all'altezza



Al posto del turco un 10 come Rodriguez e una Aube davanti e questa partita si vinceva noi.
Il turco non è un giocatore da Milan ma si aggiunge allo stuolo di mezzettoni come Suso e Jack.


----------



## The P (1 Ottobre 2017)

Basta basta basta con sta difesa di burro a 3.

Sacrificare Bonaventura e Suso per questa schifezza non sta ne in cielo, ne in terra.

Montella via.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sono veramente amareggiata, è stata la prima vera buona prestazione e abbiamo perso comunque. Qui gran parte della colpa è della sfiga,ma anche solo come atteggiamento mentale e grinta non ci siamo,ci siamo sgonfiati subito dopo il primo gol. Così non si va da nessuna parte,ci vuole un cambiamento forte.


----------



## Sotiris (1 Ottobre 2017)

Finché allena Montella i giocatori sono ingiudicabili.
Non do pagelle finali quindi.


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É una tecnica. Serve per recuperare palla e contemporaneamente a voprirla per rilanciare.
> Non mi sembra un difetto, ma un pregio.





Schism75 ha scritto:


> E' una tecnica di chi fisicamente non riesce a seguire il giocatore che gli sta scappando e deve recuperare in qualche modo. Se è una tecnica è una cosa sbagliatissima perchè è elevato il rischio di fare fallo per di più da dietro.



Mi autocito perchè è questo quello che intendevo. Follia.


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Acquisti un giocatore a caso, che non gioca 6 mesi per squalifica, gli dai il fulcro del gioco al Milan. E' un giocatore mediocre, come Bonaventura, come Suso e come tutta sta marmaglia di **********.



Per questo sto dicendo che Mirabelli ha molte responsabilità.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

2 goal da cani. DA CANI. 
1 più brutto dell’altro. 
Il secondo una paperona di donnarumma. 
MONTELLA DEVE ANDARSENE. BASTA.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2017)

Purtroppo abbiamo preso gol nel nostro momento migliore, va tutto male


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sconfitta che fa male perché ce la stavamo giocando con una delle migliori squadre in campionato.
Vediamo sto derby....


----------



## Aron (1 Ottobre 2017)

Dobbiamo dirlo, a oggi è stato un errore il mancato acquisto di un grande campione. Doveva essere il primo in assoluto, prima degli upgrade Conti, Rodriguez, Musacchio ecc. 

E altro errore, ormai è evidente, è stato affidarsi a Montella, un cuoco bravo in una trattoria ma inadeguato per fare lo chef in un ristorante di prima categoria.


----------



## vitrich86 (1 Ottobre 2017)

spero cmq che si cambi perdella a prescindere da stasera...è una squadra senza mordente non reagisce mai...ha il carattere del mister...davanti non si fa male... poi sui singoli vorrei dire due cose..una su donnarumma che ha colpe su entrambi i gol, specie il secondo ma anche sul primo, palla che arriva piano mano moscia e si contorce in aria...e poi romagnoli...imbarazzante.. un involuzione pazzesca la sua...un mezzo brocco qualsiasi sembra.


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Adesso basta: devono cambiare qualcosa, che sia l'allenatore o altro, altrimenti si rischia un derby come il primo con Leonardo in panchina


----------



## LukeLike (1 Ottobre 2017)

Questa squadra non ha gli attributi. Ogni volta che prendiamo il nostro golletto non siamo mai capaci di ribaltarla. Bonucci e Calhanoglu sono pietosi.


----------



## Gas (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sconfitta immeritata.


----------



## neoxes (1 Ottobre 2017)

Mr. 6 Milioni di papere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2017)

3 sconfitte in 7 partite, una roba indegna. Perchè aspettare di perdere pure il derby prima di mandare via l'allenatore?


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> 3 sconfitte in 7 partite, una roba indegna. Perchè aspettare di perdere pure il derby prima di mandare via l'allenatore?


o meglio 3 nelle ultime 5


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Ottobre 2017)

Questa sconfitta ha una dedica in particolare, al signor Mirabelli: hai sbagliato l'attaccante.


----------



## Cizzu (1 Ottobre 2017)

Mantalmente fragilissimi, oggi ne è stata l'ennesima conferma. 

In fase offensiva c'è ancora tanto, tantissimo da fare. Non possiamo cincischiare per 60 minuti. Calhanoglou a tratti persino irritante.


----------



## dottor Totem (1 Ottobre 2017)

Partita decisa da dzeko e nainngollan. Noi per ora giocatori che fanno la differenza non li abbiamo. Nemmeno l'allenatore. 

Nemmeno Conte farebbe miracoli. Oggi Montella è il meno responsabile. 

Ci vuole pazienza, la strada è quella giusta.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Questa sconfitta ha una dedica in particolare, al signor Mirabelli: hai sbagliato l'attaccante.



Anche Calhanoglu. Ha fatto un lancio buono in tutta la partita, tutto il resto ogni volta che toccava palla provavo un certo imbarazzo.


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Questa sconfitta ha una dedica in particolare, al signor Mirabelli: hai sbagliato l'attaccante.



E quello che porta la numero 10.


----------



## siioca (1 Ottobre 2017)

Dispiace per la squadra oggi si stava impegnando giocando con orgoglio , prima del gol della Roma stavamo giocando alla pari forse anche meglio,ma una batosta del genere può avere serie ripercussioni, dispiace per il mister ma il suo tempo è scaduto.


----------



## simone316 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Silva ha dimostrato di essere ben più utile e di talento rispetto Kalinic. E per Montella Silva non è pronto per la serie a...


----------



## neoxes (1 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Questa sconfitta ha una dedica in particolare, al signor Mirabelli: hai sbagliato l'attaccante.



E gli esterni offensivi, e le riserve a centrocampo.


----------



## fra29 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Le punte forti non servono..


----------



## Cizzu (1 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Sconfitta immeritata.



Invece ben ci sta. Una squadra non può non riuscire a costruire un'azione pericolosa in 60 minuti di buon calcio e oltretutto crollare al primo gol subito.

La Roma è una squadra, psicologicamente parlando, il Milan no, non ancora... ma qui si sta facendo davvero tardi e il treno per la Champions rischiamo seriamente di perderlo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Ottobre 2017)

Non abbiamo giocato male fino al primo gol della roma, poi totale crollo psicologico.
Questo è un grosso problema e la colpa è di Montella.

Mi spiace ma io sono per l'esonero, se andiamo così al derby ci becchiamo una mazzata che non dimenticheremo.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Addio quarto posto



Ma non dire cavolate!!! Come era messa due anni fa la Juve il 1 ottobre? Alla fine ha vinto lo scudetto


----------



## folletto (1 Ottobre 2017)

Non abbiamo giocato male fino al gol (fortunato) ma manca la cattiveria a questa squadra, il carattere, la voglia. Il crollo dopo il gol parla chiaro. Serve una scossa, l'allenatore si doveva cambiare a giugno ma qualcosa va fatto assolutamente. Bisogna saper tenere in pugno lo spogliatoio e motivare i giocatori oltre a saper metterli in campo bene.
Di tempo ce n'è tanto ma, ripeto, serve una scossa


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2017)

la cosa brutta è il crollo dopo il gol subito....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Partita decisa da dzeko e nainngollan. Noi per ora giocatori che fanno la differenza non li abbiamo. Nemmeno l'allenatore.
> 
> Nemmeno Conte farebbe miracoli. Oggi Montella è il meno responsabile.
> 
> Ci vuole pazienza, la strada è quella giusta.



A sentire Mirabelli e Fassone non è che possiamo pazientare così tanto (giustamente).
Probabilmente siamo i tifosi più pazienti del mondo, sono 6-7 anni che veniamo presi a calci in faccia da tutti tra tutte le pagliacciate di Galliani e Berlusconi prima e ora con questo mezzo allenatore in panchina che ride a crepapelle dopo ogni sconfitta.
Io la pazienza l'ho finita, ora basta mi hanno rotto tutti le palle. L'unica maniera che ho per protestare è fare altro quando giochiamo e non vedermela proprio, con quest'ameba in panchina non si può andare avanti.


----------



## Cizzu (1 Ottobre 2017)

folletto ha scritto:


> Bisogna saper tenere in pugno lo spogliatoio e motivare i giocatori oltre a saper metterli in campo bene.



Qui, a livello di gruppo e di amalgama, stiamo andando alla deriva... ma quale pugno...


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo giocato male fino al primo gol della roma, poi totale crollo psicologico.
> Questo è un grosso problema e la colpa è di Montella.
> 
> Mi spiace ma io sono per l'esonero, se andiamo così al derby ci becchiamo una mazzata che non dimenticheremo.



Se giochiamo così l'inter la stupriamo.


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Ottobre 2017)

Kalinic mi fa il ribrezzo più totale.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

e adesso andiamo a farci due risate in conferenza stampa


----------



## BELOUFA (1 Ottobre 2017)

Con Handanovic in porta questa non la perdi
Se al posto di Calha ci fosse stato Suso a calciare in 6 occasioni 1 gol lo avremmo fatto


----------



## simone316 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> e adesso andiamo a farci due risate in conferenza stampa



Figurarsi se non lo fa..


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> la cosa brutta è il crollo dopo il gol subito....



già... in 3 sconfitte 8 gol subiti e 1 fatto, mai una reazione


----------



## Cizzu (1 Ottobre 2017)

Montella: Roma troppo superiore.



e lo diceva lo scorso anno... e quest'anno? Ancora Roma troppo superiore?


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Ottobre 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Montella: Roma troppo superiore.
> 
> 
> 
> e lo diceva lo scorso anno... e quest'anno? Ancora Roma troppo superiore?



Fai cambio di centravanti e vinci 3-0.


----------



## Dapone (1 Ottobre 2017)

sembra il finale dello scorso anno. non capisco cosa sia cambiato nella testa dell'allenatore.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

220mln per avere gli stessi punti del Torino e del Chievo.
Tutte le colpe che vogliamo dare a Montella, ma è palese che qualche errore di valutazione durante il mercato è stato fatto.
Calhanoglu, Borini, Kalinic, Bonucci...

raga nelle ultime 5 abbiamo segnato 5 gol e subiti 9 (5 nelle ultime 4).


Io a Montella dò due colpe principali:
1) aver chiesto alcuni acquisti che non erano assolutamente da fare (Bonucci, sapendo quale fosse il budget restante, e Kalinic, vedendo cosa ha fatto in questi 2 anni in Italia, Calhanoglu, che tatticamente non è un giocatore che serviva).
2) aver ceduto alle pressioni mediatiche ed esser passato alla difesa a 3 nel momento in cui abbiamo perso Conti, l'UNICO giocatore della rosa che aveva senso esaltare giocando con questo modulo.


Donnarumma 6 un paio di errori e tante altre cose buone. Sulla bilancia vanno pesate le due cose
Musacchio 6 fa una partita decente
Bonucci 5,5 solito schifo. almeno va vicino al gol
Romagnoli 4,5 da sbattere in panchina. più che esplodere, Alessio implode.
Borini 6 onesta partita tatticamente parlando. in fase offensiva sbaglia troppo
kessie 6,5 fa il suo e regge da quel lato molto bene
biglia 5,5 non intravedo nulla, se non ordine tattico in lui finora. sbaglia tutti i lanci
calhanoglu 3 una sciagura. non lo voglio più vedere in campo
rodriguez 5,5 nessun cross va a segno. dal suo lato la Roma si rende sempre pericolosa. Sente la mancanza di un uomo che lo faccia sovrapporre o da lanciare, è palese
andre silva 6,5 ci mette classe e impegno
kalinic 4 non fa nulla. quando ha occasione di segnare spreca tirando una mozzarella. la differenza tra lui e dzeko la vedi nel gol del bosniaco


----------



## BELOUFA (1 Ottobre 2017)

Bisogna lavorare su questa squadra con Suso al posto al calha, i risultati arriveranno.


----------



## neoxes (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sarebbe ora di provare il 4312.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se giochiamo così l'inter la stupriamo.



Non ne sarei così sicuro purtroppo.
Crolliamo ad ogni difficoltà, non possiamo permettercelo in una partita che si preannuncia il derby piu importante degli ultimi 5 anni


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Donnarumma 6
Musacchio 6
Bonucci 5
Romagnoli 5
Borini 6.5
Kessie 5.5
Biglia 5
Calhanoglu 5
Rodriguez 6
Silva 6.5
Kalinic 5

Montella oggi 6... ma serve a poco


----------



## Federer90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Rimango fiducioso, l'inter possiamo batterla e possiamo solo migliorare. Speriamo di avere anche un po' di fortuna.


----------



## neoxes (1 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6
> Musacchio 6
> Bonucci 5
> Romagnoli 5
> ...



Come fai a dare 6 a paperumma6milioni che gli ha regalato il secondo gol?


----------



## Wildbone (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ciao ragazzi, torno dopo un mesetto di vacanza (ban).

Ero allo stadio. Oggi, per la prima volta, eravamo messi decentemente in campo. La Roma ha creato poco e niente per tutto il primo tempo e fino al gol, mentre noi ci siamo spinti sulla trequarti molto spesso e con una certa facilità. Purtroppo, se al posto di Hakan ci fosse stato un giocatore con le palle, avremo tirato in porta molte più volte e messo in difficoltà i romani. Va detto, che abbiamo i giocatori molto molli, poco aggressivi, e questa non può che essere colpa di Montella. Infatti, dopo il gol, siamo morti. Cambiare allenatore è però un rischio pazzesco, visto che sulla piazza di motivatori non ce ne sono, almeno fino al prossimo anno. Detto questo, temo che il treno Champions sia andato, partiamo con troppo handicap, e queste sconfitte ti annientano il morale. Temo dovremo soffrire anche quest'anno, salvo cambia immediato del tecnico e fortuna sfacciata nel trovare quello giusto. Tra l'altro, temo che Montella, visto il carattere, potrebbe rassegnare le dimissioni preventive.


----------



## Serginho (1 Ottobre 2017)

Mi spiace ma il treno per Montella è ormai passato. Alcuni giocatori avranno pure i loro limiti, ma nell'insieme non ci siamo proprio. 1)Condizione fisica precaria con cacciata preparatore a fine settembre.
2) Fase offensiva lenta, sfibrata e incapace di creare gioco e di conseguenza occasioni da rete (ecco spiegato perché non riacciuffiamo mai le partite, in avanti siamo quasi nulli con le difese un minimo organizzate)
3) Difesa a 3 (a 5 in realtà) che subisce una marea di gol anche dal primo fesso che passa.

Chiosa finale: ma se in porta in queste prime 7 partite ci fosse stato Storari al posto di Donnarumma, qualcuno avrebbe notato la differenza? 6 milioni l'anno per non fare una beneamata minchia tra i pali e sorbirci un ritardato con le sue fregnacce ogni 3 giorni


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Ottobre 2017)

Oggi salvo solo Borini e Silva. 

Per il resto, se la Roma vince la partita che deve recuperare, siamo gia a 6 punti dal quarto posto. La prossima e' il derby, se non vinciamo neanche qui, la situazione si fa gia molto brutta.


----------



## Cizzu (1 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ora di provare il 4312.



Ma basta.
Poi a cosa passaremo al 442? Prima il 433, poi il 352, poi il 4231, poi il 4312... ma finiamola con la questione del modulo. Qui manca ancora la squadra e una mentalità coesa per affrontare le sfide più importanti.

Oggi ha fatto schifo Calhanoglou, e invochiamo Suso. Domani farà schifo Suso e vogliamo in campo Bonaventura. Oggi Kalinic evanescente e chiediamo il cambio per Cutrone.
Ma si può andare avanti così?

E' evidente che il problema è a monte no? Mi pare abbastanza chiaro..


----------



## Casnop (1 Ottobre 2017)

La migliore partita del Milan coincide con una prima svolta, purtroppo negativa, della stagione, con la temporanea uscita di scena dalla corsa alla Champions League. Ritorniamo sott'acqua, e ci portiamo un fardello di informazioni. La squadra è questa, nei suoi pregi e difetti. Si potrà discutere sulla questione attaccante o trequarti, ma l'impianto di gioco allinea in più da stasera un nuovo laterale destro, l'ottimo Borini, ed un attaccante di pregio come Andre Silva. Calhanoglu, infiacchito da tackles e diagonali, ha perso di vista il gioco verticale che lo ha reso famoso. Il suo non è un problema di condizione, ma mentale: rifiuta di perimetrarsi in compiti da mezzala, deve avere il tempo di ricevere il pallone, anche dal terzo anello, e fare la giocata. Lavoriamo per permetterglielo. La squadra, invece, ha limiti atletici, non ha cambio di passo, non si impone all'avversario, lo contra e basta. Non ha la forza, fisica e mentale, di sterzare le partite, oppressa dal peso di un dover essere che la opprime. La sconfitta, oltre a fare male, libera perché racconta la verità sui propri limiti. Ora li conosciamo, e per superarli passiamo dall'officina da cui questa estate ci illudevamo di stare lontani. Azzeriamo le tabelle, e ripetiamo la preparazione; blocchiamo su questi concetti la squadra, e lavoriamo per renderla più omogenea; curiamo l'orto europeo, attualmente alla nostra portata. Altrimenti, anche le lezioni finiranno per diventare ciò che non vorremmo mai che fossero, una volta che arrivano: inutili.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, torno dopo un mesetto di vacanza (ban).
> 
> Ero allo stadio. Oggi, per la prima volta, eravamo messi decentemente in campo. La Roma ha creato poco e niente per tutto il primo tempo e fino al gol, mentre noi ci siamo spinti sulla trequarti molto spesso e con una certa facilità. Purtroppo, se al posto di Hakan ci fosse stato un giocatore con le palle, avremo tirato in porta molte più volte e messo in difficoltà i romani. Va detto, che abbiamo i giocatori molto molli, poco aggressivi, e questa non può che essere colpa di Montella. Infatti, dopo il gol, siamo morti. Cambiare allenatore è però un rischio pazzesco, visto che sulla piazza di motivatori non ce ne sono, almeno fino al prossimo anno. Detto questo, temo che il treno Champions sia andato, partiamo con troppo handicap, e queste sconfitte ti annientano il morale. Temo dovremo soffrire anche quest'anno, salvo cambia immediato del tecnico e fortuna sfacciata nel trovare quello giusto. Tra l'altro, temo che Montella, visto il carattere, potrebbe rassegnare le dimissioni preventive.



Ero anch'io allo stadio ed ho avuto le tue stesse sensazioni. Abbiamo dominato fino al gol, non ho mai avuto paura di subire gol, mentre contro Samp, Cagliari e Udinese l'ho avuta sempre. Se al posto di Calhanoglu ci fosse stato qualcuno in grado di creare una situazione da gol staremmo parlando di altro adesso.


----------



## neoxes (1 Ottobre 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Ma basta.
> Poi a cosa passaremo al 442? Prima il 433, poi il 352, poi il 4231, poi il 4312... ma finiamola con la questione del modulo. Qui manca ancora la squadra e una mentalità coesa per affrontare le sfide più importanti.
> 
> Oggi ha fatto schifo Calhanoglou, e invochiamo Suso. Domani farà schifo Suso e vogliamo in campo Bonaventura. Oggi Kalinic evanescente e chiediamo il cambio per Cutrone.
> ...



Il problema è anche tattico. Con la difesa a 5 giochi male, c'è poco da discutere.


----------



## folletto (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ride....da subito....


----------



## 1972 (1 Ottobre 2017)

200 mln di cocuzze buttati nel cesso da un ex venditore di cioccolatini e formaggini e dal suo braccio destro che non ha fatto il fenomeno neanche nelle serie dilettantistiche. entrambi con curriculum nel calcio che conta pari allo zero assoluto. adesso passate tutti alle cose formali tdc, annateveneaf*******........


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Ottobre 2017)

Lo dobbiamo cacciareeee bastaaaaaaa... 3 sconfitte in 7 partite con tutti quei soldi spesi... bastaaaaa


----------



## S T B (1 Ottobre 2017)

Montella ha perso il lume della ragione. Suso fuori, Bonaventura fuori. I giocatori migliori della passata stagione e quelli in grado di fare qualcosa tenuti in panchina e giocano Borini, il turco (che è imbarazzante)...


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che ha notato Biglia. Inguardabile



Imbarazzante, imbarazzante.

Ma sai, non si può criticare il Milan che vieni linciato...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Donnarumma 6. Fatica con i piedi, se la cava bene su Pellegrinie Florenzi, poi nei duengol non fa il miracolo e soprattutto sul secondo avrebbe dovuto respingere lateralmente.

Borini 6,5. Annulla El Sharawy, un piccolo errore sulla penetrazione di Pellegrini, in attacco si propone spesso e crea anche buone cose. Ha evidenti limiti quando deve fare qualcosa oltre il compitino vicino all'area, ma attualmemte é la nostra migliore opzione a destra.

Musacchio 6,5. Il migliore del terzetto dietro. É un pó come Cannavaro, soffre un pó la strapotenza fisica degli Dzeko (impotente nella sponda del 2-0). Ha bisogno di un centrale con fisico a fianco quindi a 4 ok, con Bonucci, meno con Romagnoli. Sicurezza.

Bonucci. 6. Primo tempo con molte incertezze, bene nel secondo tempo fino al gol di Dzeko. Sui calci piazzati é il pericolo principale. Deve e puó crescere.

Romagnoli. 5,5 Errori e sfortuna, non una partita facile. Se dobbiamo sacrificare Suso per schierare lui deve sigillare la difesa, non aprire buchi 1-2 volte a partita, per quello abbiamo giá Zapata.

Rodriguez 7,5. Continuitá, capacitá di fare le due fasi, i suoi cross sono lame avvelenate per le difese. Imprescindibile.

Biglia 6,5. Troppo solo a volte, ritmi compassati (troppo?), ma faro del centrocampo nelle due fasi. 

Kessie: 5,5. Arriva sempre un decimo di secondo in ritardo ora. Meglio nel secondo tempo quando si allarga a destra per supportare Borini. Va revisionato come condizione fisica.

Chalanoglu 6. Giocate geniali, in mezzo a errori marchiani e giocate scolastiche. Gli manca ancora un tempo per il campionato italiano. Quando imparerá puó fare la differenza.

Kalinic 6. Nel primo tempo aiuta molto la squadra, nel secondo sfiora il gol (sfortunato) ma é stanco e meno continuo. Sostituito per esaurimento forze.

Silva 6,5. Nel primo tempo fumoso, secondo tempo spettacolare. Ha grandissime potenzialitá, ma da solo non é in grado di sostenere il lavoro richiesto da un centravanti. Da solo non basta, in due non dialoga con facilitá, deve imparare ad aiutare di piú la squadra o dialogare meglio.

Montella 7. Prepara bene la partita, nulla puó contro la deviazione sfortunata di Romagnoli. Sulla buona strada.


----------



## Rossonero97 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ma praticamente Montella per essere esonerato cosa deve fare? Abbiamo perso 3 partite, cambia sempre formazioni, non azzecca ne la formazione ne il momento giusto per i cambi, in pratica non ha capito un *****.
La dirigenza cosa aspetta che perdiamo il derby così siamo fuori al 100% dalla corsa Champions.


----------



## Masanijey (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sono sinceramente deluso e scioccato da questo avvio di stagione. Leggendo i commenti di questo forum sembra di stare alla fiera del "senno di poi" . Poche settimane fa eravamo tutti esaltati per la campagna acquisti fatta dal Milan, ora invece si dice che non è stato fatto nulla di buono. Ma io non voglio e non posso credere che giocatori importanti fino a poco fa siano diventati tutti brocchi. E non voglio neanche sentire parlare di giocatori "non adatti tra loro". Sono stra convinto che il 90% delle colpe sia da attribuire al mister, perché ci sono dei limiti tattici (non tecnici) evidenti in questa squadra. Purtroppo sto anche perdendo la speranza di non essere il solo a pensarlo..


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6. Fatica con i piedi, se la cava bene su Pellegrinie Florenzi, poi nei duengol non fa il miracolo e soprattutto sul secondo avrebbe dovuto respingere lateralmente.
> 
> Borini 6,5. Annulla El Sharawy, un piccolo errore sulla penetrazione di Pellegrini, in attacco si propone spesso e crea anche buone cose. Ha evidenti limiti quando deve fare qualcosa oltre il compitino vicino all'area, ma attualmemte é la nostra migliore opzione a destra.
> 
> ...



Ma di Calhanoglou quali sono state le giocate geniali stasera?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma di Calhanoglou quali sono state le giocate geniali stasera?



 me lo chiedo anch'io..


----------



## Jaap83 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Montella ottimista.beato lui
Io al momento so solo che se tutto va bene si arriva sesti.di nuovo.se si perde il derby la stagione é già finita dopo solo due mesi


----------



## elpacoderoma (1 Ottobre 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Ma basta.
> Poi a cosa passaremo al 442? Prima il 433, poi il 352, poi il 4231, poi il 4312... ma finiamola con la questione del modulo. Qui manca ancora la squadra e una mentalità coesa per affrontare le sfide più importanti.
> 
> Oggi ha fatto schifo Calhanoglou, e invochiamo Suso. Domani farà schifo Suso e vogliamo in campo Bonaventura. Oggi Kalinic evanescente e chiediamo il cambio per Cutrone.
> ...


.


----------



## RickyB83 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Partita sfortunata, l atteggiamento è stato buono.. Rimane il fatto che si è già capito che non andremo in ucl e pensare che la maggior parte qui denigra dzeko..


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Stagione finita, punto


----------



## BELOUFA (1 Ottobre 2017)

Invece si sta cominciando a capire qualcosa.
Abbiamo 2 giocatori di talento Suso e Andre Silva, mysacchio e Romagnoli faticano e non serve togliere uno di questi 2 per far giocare Romagnoli o Musacchio.
Borini ha giocato bene a dimostrazione che il valore tecnico non eccelso se SI VUOLE può essere sopperito da determinazione e impegno.
Io ho capito anche che abbiamo delle serpi in seno, Bonaventura ad esempio ma anche Abate e Donnarumma.
Oggi con Alisson da noi forse il risultato sarebbe stato opposto.

P.s.Scommettiamo che Bonaventura farà pietà e poi in estate arriverà un offerta ridicola da una squadra italiana a caso?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Ottobre 2017)

simone316 ha scritto:


> Silva ha dimostrato di essere ben più utile e di talento rispetto Kalinic. E per Montella Silva non è pronto per la serie a...



Il grande attaccante ce l'abbiamo infatti. L'attaccante è l'ultimo dei problemi di questo Milan, hanno segnato tutti: Cutrone è in un momento magico, Silva sta rispettando le grandi attese che c'erano su di lui, Kalinic ha fatto una tripletta alla prima da titolare e non si è divorato grandi occasioni.
Son proprio gli attaccanti avendo segnato molto ad aver illuso sulla forza attuale di questa squadra.


----------



## Black (1 Ottobre 2017)

al di là del risultato, stasera posso dire che, per la prima volta ho visto il Milan giocare bene. Il 3-5-2 continua a non piacermi, ma con Silva in campo e uno sulla dx che spinge bene (pur con tutti i limiti tecnici del caso) oltre al collega sulla fascia sx, è stata tutta un'altra cosa.
Alla Roma è andata di c..o perchè quel tiraccio di Dzeko andava fuori 2 metri minimo. Poi la partita è cambiata. Certo non c'è da essere felici, ma almeno si intravede qualcosa. Purtroppo la classifica è pessima, Lazio, Roma e Inter vanno alla grande, mentre noi siamo in difficoltà. Ma il campionato è lungo.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Ottobre 2017)

Sono distrutto.


----------



## R41D3N (1 Ottobre 2017)

E pensare che quest’anno mi sarei accontentato di prenderci qualche bella rivincita con squadre come la Roma che puntualmente vengono a S.Siro a prendere l’intera posta. Altra stagione finita prima di iniziare, le prenderemo pure dall’inter e allora sì che saremo a distanza siderale dalle prime già a metà ottobre. Ci eravamo illusi con la campagna acquisti, ma queste tre batoste in appena 7 giornate hanno spento subito gli entusiasmi di tanti tifosi. Queste sconfitte sono catastrofiche anche e soprattutto nel mercato asiatico da dove passa il nostro futuro societario e non solo.


----------



## Osv (1 Ottobre 2017)

Servirebbe un altro top in difesa.. E qualcuno che prepari come si deve il reparto difensivo perché non è possibile giocare così.


----------



## RickyB83 (1 Ottobre 2017)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> E pensare che quest’anno mi sarei accontentato di prenderci qualche bella rivincita con squadre come la Roma che puntualmente vengono a S.Siro a prendere l’intera posta. Altra stagione finita prima di iniziare, le prenderemo pure dall’inter e allora sì che saremo a distanza siderale dalle prime già a metà ottobre. Ci eravamo illusi con la campagna acquisti, ma queste tre batoste in appena 7 giornate hanno spento subito gli entusiasmi di tanti tifosi. Queste sconfitte sono catastrofiche anche e soprattutto nel mercato asiatico da dove passa il nostro futuro societario e non solo.



L ultimo punto è il più dolente.. Anche se gli altri non sono da meno..


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2017)

Niente da dire sull'impegno e sulla voglia dei ragazzi in campo, gli applausi se li sono meritati. 

Purtroppo c'è troppa gente fuori ruolo, troppa gente che in campo non sa cosa deve fare, troppa improvvisazione e caos, non siamo una squadra e la colpa non può che essere del tecnico.

Dal tre di luglio non ha praticamente combinato una fava.


----------



## Ambrole (2 Ottobre 2017)

Stasera abbiamo giocato bene e prima del gol la Roma era alle corde. Purtroppo ancora alcuni giocatori non rendono come si sperava, calha ancora male, Bonucci anche ieri la sua boiata l aveva fatta, kessie appannato. Io pensavo di prenderne cinque stasera, invece abbiamo tenuto in pugno la partita. Purtroppo al gol siamo crollati ancora una volta....cmq sono soddisfatto nel complesso.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2017)

Diciamocelo, se abbiamo perso contro la Sampdoria 7 giorni fa non è che diventavamo subito più forti. Però a me come gioca la squadra proprio non mi piace, anche perchè si pensa solo al possesso e siamo veramente incapaci a fare un azione che permetta alle punte di tirare in porta. Bisognerebbe lavorare su quest'ultimo punto.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (2 Ottobre 2017)

Osv ha scritto:


> Servirebbe un altro top in difesa.. E qualcuno che prepari come si deve il reparto difensivo perché non è possibile giocare così.



Ma si certo. Facciamo la compagnia dell'anello in difesa.


----------



## Rossonero97 (2 Ottobre 2017)

Non va per nulla bene, la verità è che dobbiamo giocare con la difesa a 4 e il trequartista oppure tornare al 433 con suso esterno, senza suso è un milan scadente per adesso, non c'è fantasia....
Montella comunque è un incompetente che pur di mantenere la panchina farebbe di tutto..., non si può esonerare un preparatore atletico ad ottobre, non si può passare alla difesa a 3 a fine settembre.


----------

